# Musical Word Association: A Fun Game



## scratchgolf

Here's a fun game we used to play on an Indie Rock forum. One person names a piece of music (not exclusively Classical here but try) and someone else names another with a distinctive link. The link being something closely related, exact, or associated. It OK to use a portion of a name or word also. The idea is to keep it going and be creative as possible. I'll list a few examples to get things started. Please use *bold* to draw attention to the link.

Igor Stravinsky - The Firebird

next

Igor Stra*vin*sky - The Firebird
Dean Martin - A Little Old *Wine* Drinker Me

next

Dean Martin - A *Little* Old Wine Drinker Me
Franz Schubert - Symphony #9 in C Major (The *Great*)

next

Franz Schubert - Symphony #9 in C *Major* (The Great)
Gilbert and Sullivan - I am the Very Model of a Modern *Major* General

Exact word matches are OK but try to keep them creative. Anyone can pair *A Major* with another piece in *A Major*. Please use the previous example and place the used word in *bold*. The list the new piece with the associated word also in *bold*. Let's keep it going.

An easy one to get things started.....

Erich Korngold - King's Row


----------



## aimee

Erich Korngold - *King*'s Row
Edvard Grieg - In the Hall of the Mountain *King*


----------



## scratchgolf

Edvard Grieg - In the Hall of the *Mountain* King
Jackson *Hill* - Ceremonies of Spheres


----------



## MagneticGhost

Jackson Hill - Ceremonies of *Sphere*s

Giuseppe Verdi - Un *Ball*o in Maschera


----------



## aimee

Giuseppe *Verdi* - Un Ballo in Maschera
Alan Hovhaness - Symphony No. 46, "To The *Green* Mountains," Op. 347


----------



## Cosmos

Alan Hovhaness - Symphony no. 46, "To the *Green* Mountains," Op. 347
Bartok - *Blue*beard's Castle


----------



## aimee

Bartok - Bluebeard's *Castle*
Francis Poulenc - Tango de "L'invitation au *château*"


----------



## brotagonist

*Francis* Poulenc - Tango de "L'invitation au château"
*Franz* Schubert - Der Tod und das Mädchen


----------



## MoonlightSonata

brotagonist said:


> *Francis* Poulenc - Tango de "L'invitation au château"
> *Franz* Schubert - Der Tod und das Mädchen


*Franz* Schubert - Der *Tod* und das Mädchen
*Franz* Liszt - *Tot*entanz
Do we get extra points for double links?


----------



## aimee

Franz Liszt - Toten*tanz*
Carl Maria von Weber - Aufforderung zum *Tanz* (Invitation to the Dance)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Carl Maria von *Weber* - Aufforderung zum Tanz (Invitation to the Dance)
Anton *Weber*n - Six Pieces for Orchestra


----------



## brotagonist

Carl Maria von Weber - Aufforderung zum *Tanz* (Invitation to the Dance)
Arnold Schönberg - Toten*tanz* der Prinzipien


----------



## musicrom

Arnold Schön*berg* - Totentanz der Prinzipien / Anton Webern - Six *Pieces for Orchestra*
Alban *Berg* - Three *Pieces for Orchestra*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Alban *Ber*g - Three Pieces for Orchestra
Fauré - *Ber*ceuse for violin and piano


----------



## Ingélou

Fauré - *Ber*ceuse for violin and piano
Bi*ber* - Rosary Sonatas

By the way, is there any reason this gorgeous thread couldn't go in the main forum?


----------



## scratchgolf

Biber - *Rosa*ry Sonatas
Schubert - *Rosa*munde Overture 'Die Zauberharfe"

I placed it here since it's not really discussion worthy. Just a fun game. If the mods want to move it I'm ok with that.


----------



## MagneticGhost

...............................................................mistake


----------



## MagneticGhost

Schubert - Rosamunde Overture 'Die Zau*ber*harfe"

Franz *Ber*wald - Symphony No.2


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Franz Berwald - S*ymph*ony No.2
Kaija Saariaho - String Quartet No. 1 "N*ymph*ea"


----------



## scratchgolf

F*ran*z Berwald - Symphony No.2
George Frederick Handel - The People that *Walked* in Darkness

ooooo. disregard mine

Kaija Saariaho - String Quartet No.1 "*Nymph*ea
Alma Deutscher - Dance of the Solent *Mermaids* <---:lol:


----------



## MagneticGhost

Alma *Deutsch*er - *Dance* of the Solent Mermaids
Malcolm Arnold - *English Dance*s


----------



## scratchgolf

*Mal*colm Arnold - English Dances
Richard Wagner: Parsifal / Act 1 - "Vom *Bad*e kehrt der König heim"


----------



## Musicforawhile

Richard Wagner: Parsifal / Act 1 - "Vom Bade kehrt der *König* heim"
Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky - The *Queen* of Spades


----------



## Ingélou

Tchaikovsky - The *Queen* of Spades
Purcell - The Indian *Queen*.


----------



## Ingélou

Purcell - *Indian* Queen
Rameau - Les *Indes* Galantes


----------



## Nereffid

*Ram*eau - Les Indes Galantes
John *Bull* - My Self


----------



## scratchgolf

John Bull - *My Self*
Philip Glass - String Quartet No.2 (*Company*)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Philip Glass - St*ring* Quartet No.2 (Company)
Wagner - Der *Ring* des Nibelungen


----------



## Nereffid

Wagner - Der *Ring* des Nibelungen
Glass - Piece in the Shape of a *Square*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Glass - Piece in the Shape of a *Square*
Samuel Jones - *Round*ings


----------



## Weston

Samuel J*ones* - Roundings

Paul Wehage - Toccata and Fugue for 2 Saxoph*ones* and Organ No. 2


----------



## scratchgolf

Samuel Jones - Roun*ding*s
Joseph *Dent*e - Symphony in D Minor

slow again

Paul Wehage - Toccata and Fugue for 2 Saxophones and *Organ* No.2
Ludwig van Beethoven - Symphony No.6 / Karl Bohm and *Wiener* Philharmoniker


----------



## GioCar

Ludwig van *Bee*thoven - Symphony No.6 / Karl Bohm and Wiener Philharmoniker

Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov - Flight of the Bumble*bee*


----------



## Weston

scratchgolf said:


> Paul Wehage - Toccata and Fugue for 2 Saxophones and *Organ* No.2
> Ludwig van Beethoven - Symphony No.6 / Karl Bohm and *Wiener* Philharmoniker


COL. (chuckling out loud.)^


----------



## Ingélou

Ludwig van Beethoven - Symphony No. 6 / Karl Bohm & Wiener Phil*harmoni*ker
Handel - The *Harmoni*ous Blacksmith (final movement, Air and variations, of Handel's Suite No. 5 in E major, HWV 430, for harpsichord.)

PS - Sorry, GioCar, I didn't see that you'd already posted.


----------



## scratchgolf

Handel - The Harmonious Blacksmith (final movement, *Air* and variations, of Handel's Suite No. 5 in E major, HWV 430, for har*psi*chord.)

Queen - Under *Pressure* / London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## GioCar

GioCar said:


> Ludwig van *Bee*thoven - Symphony No.6 / Karl Bohm and Wiener Philharmoniker
> 
> Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov - Flight of the Bumble*bee*


Very nice to be ignored in such a way


----------



## scratchgolf

GioCar said:


> Very nice to be ignored in such a way


My apologies. You accidentally got lost in the shuffle.

Nikolai Rim*sky*-Korsakov - F*light *of the Bumblebee

Jean Sibelius - En saga (A F*air*y Tale), *Ton*e Poem for Large Orchestra, Op. 9


----------



## GioCar

En *saga* (A Fairy Tale), Tone Poem for Large Orchestra, Op. 9

Jon Leifs - *Edda*


----------



## Nereffid

*Jean S*ibelius - En saga
Handel - As *pants* the hart

ooops, too slow!


----------



## scratchgolf

Nereffid said:


> *Jean S*ibelius - En saga
> Handel - As *pants* the hart
> 
> ooops, too slow!


Slow but well played


----------



## aimee

Jean Sibelius - En saga (A Fairy Tale), Tone *Poem* for Large Orchestra, Op. 9
Franz von Suppé - *Poet* and Peasant - Overture

oops! I'm way too slow, sorry.


----------



## shangoyal

*Franz* von Suppé - Poet and Peasant - Overture

*Franz* Schubert - Notturno in E flat major


----------



## Chronochromie

Franz Schubert - *Notturno* in E flat major
Modest Mussorgsky - *Night* on Bald Mountain


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Modest* Mussorgsky - Night on Bald Mountain
Elgar - *Pomp* and Circumstance


----------



## aimee

Elgar - *Pomp* and Circumstance
Hector Berlioz - *Grande* Symphonie funebre et triomphale, Op. 15 (Grand Funeral and Triumphal Symphony)


----------



## shangoyal

Hector Berlioz - *Gran*de Symphonie funebre et triomphale, Op. 15 (Grand Funeral and Triumphal Symphony)

W A Mozart - Serenade in B flat "*Gran* Partita"


----------



## brotagonist

W A Moz*art* - Serenade in B flat "Gran Partita"
JS Bach - Die *Kunst* der Fugue


----------



## GioCar

JS *Bach *- Die Kunst der Fugue

Schubert - Die *Forelle *Quintet


----------



## aimee

Schubert - Die *Forelle* Quintet
Saint-Saëns - The Carnival of the Animals - VII. *Aquarium*


----------



## brotagonist

Schubert - Die *Forelle *Quintet
Jack Heggie - *Moby Dick*


----------



## aimee

Jack Heggie - *Moby Dick*
Schubert - D. 558 Liebhaber in allen Gestalten ('Ich wollt', ich wär ein *Fisch*') --I wish I were a *fish*


----------



## scratchgolf

Schu*bert* - D. 558 Liebhaber in allen Gestalten ('Ich wollt', ich wär ein Fisch') --I wish I were a fish

*Ernie* Stires - Violin Concerto


----------



## Chronochromie

Ernie *Sti*res - Violin Concerto

Hector Berlioz - Tri*sti*a, op. 18


----------



## Marschallin Blair

scratchgolf said:


> Schu*bert* - D. 558 Liebhaber in allen Gestalten ('Ich wollt', ich wär ein Fisch') --I wish I were a fish
> 
> *Ernie* Stires - Violin Concerto


'Schubert' is anagrammatic for "chest rub,"-- well sure-- because there's no way I'm getting "verklempt" out of that one.


----------



## scratchgolf

*Hect*or Berlioz - Tristia, op. 18

Joseph Haydn - Symphony No. *100* "Military"


----------



## Marschallin Blair

scratchgolf said:


> *Hect*or Berlioz - Tristia, op. 18
> 
> Joseph Haydn - Symphony No. *100* "Military"


"Aritist" (anagrammatic unscramble of _Tristia_)-- but then, Berlioz was no 'ordinary' artist, either.


----------



## Chronochromie

Joseph Haydn - Symphony No. 100 *"Military"*

Gustav Holst - Mars, the Bringer of *War*


----------



## aimee

Gustav Holst - Mars, the Bringer of *War*

Charles Gounod - Faust: *Soldiers*' Chorus


----------



## Manxfeeder

Charles Gounod - Faust: S*old*iers' Chorus

*Old* Norwegian Romance with Variations - -Edvard Grieg


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Manxfeeder said:


> Charles Gounod - Faust: S*old*iers' Chorus
> 
> *Old* Norwegian Romance with Variations - -Edvard Grieg


*Gounod*'s Faust is anagrammatically *ungood*.


----------



## Chronochromie

Old Norwegian *Roman*ce with Variations - -Edvard Grieg

Felix Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 4 *"Italian"*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Felix* Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 4 "Italian"

*Merry* Mount Suite - Howard Hanson


----------



## Chronochromie

Merry Mount Suite - *How*ard Hanson

Joseph Haydn - String Quartet in G major, op. 33 No. 5 "*How* do you do?"


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Der Leiermann said:


> Old Norwegian *Romance* with Variations - -Edvard Grieg
> 
> Felix Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 4 *"Italian"*


When it comes to *romance*, *Cameron* Diaz is still unanswerably and anagrammatically cute.


----------



## Jos

Merry mount suite- Howard *Hans*on
* gretchen* am Spinnrade, D.118 (Schubert, Franz)

As usual in these tc-games: too late


----------



## scratchgolf

Joseph Haydn - String Quar*tet* in G major, op. 33 No. 5 "How do you do?"

Counter-Strike: Global *Offensive* Sountrack by No Idea Who Composed This






If you're late, what does that make me? :lol:


----------



## scratchgolf

gretchen am Spinnrade, D.118 (Sc*hub*ert, Franz)

Felix Mendelssohn - *Cap*riccio Brilliant In B Minor For Piano And Orchestra, Op. 22


----------



## Nereffid

Counter-*Strike*: Global Offensive Sountrack by No Idea Who Composed This
Rzewski: *The People United Will Never Be Defeated*

Edit:
OK, now I'm totally confused what line I'm supposed to be following, so here's an alternative:

Felix Mendels*sohn* - Capriccio Brilliant In B Minor For Piano And Orchestra, Op. 22
Donizetti: La *Fille* du Regiment


----------



## Chronochromie

Felix *Men*delssohn - Capriccio Brilliant In B Minor For Piano And Orchestra, Op. 22

Guillaume Dufay - Missa L'*homme* armé


----------



## scratchgolf

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Maybe we should have an assigned order?


----------



## Manxfeeder

You guys are on fire!


----------



## scratchgolf

Now I'm afraid to go.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Guillaume Du*fay* - Missa L'homme armé

Purcell - The *Fairy* Queen


----------



## scratchgolf

Pur*cell* - The Fairy Queen

J.S. Bach - *Sleeper*s Awake


----------



## Chronochromie

J.S. *Bach* - Sleepers Awake

Franz Schubert - Des *Baches* Wiegenlied (from Die Schone Mullerin)


----------



## Musicforawhile

Franz Sc*hubert* - Des Baches Wiegenlied (from Die Schone Mullerin)
*Hubert* Parry - My heart is like a singing bird


----------



## scratchgolf

Hubert Parry - My heart is like a sin*gin*g bird

Claude Debussy - Préludes for Piano (Book 2), L 123: III. La puerta del *Vino* (The *Wine* Gate)


----------



## Chronochromie

Claude Debussy - Préludes for Piano (Book 2), L 123: III. La *puerta* del Vino (The Wine Gate)

Modest Mussorgsky - The Great *Gate* of Kiev (Pictures at an Exhibition)


----------



## Nereffid

Modest Mussorgsky - The Great Gate of Kiev (Pictures at an Exhi*bit*ion)
John Williams - *Jaws*


----------



## scratchgolf

J*oh*n Williams - Jaws

Johann Sebastian Bach - Cantata No.133: Ich freue mich in dir (3rd Day of Christmas), BWV133: iv. Aria (Soprano): Wie lieblich klingt es in den *Oh*ren

I'll never pull a muscle with a stretch like that^^^


----------



## Badinerie

Oh C*alc*utta

Gluck *Alc*este


----------



## Haydn man

Gluck Al*Ces*te
*Ces*ar Franck Violin Sonata in A


----------



## scratchgolf

*Cesar* Franck Violin Sonata in A

*Julius* Benedict - The Tempest Overture


----------



## aimee

*Julius* Benedict - The Tempest Overture

Jules Massenet - Cléopâtre: 'duo la mort de *Marc* Antoine'


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Jules *Mass*enet - Cléopâtre: 'duo la mort de Marc Antoine'
Bach - *Mass* in B Minor


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bach - Mass in B Mi*nor*

Howard Hanson -* Nor*dic Symphony


----------



## MagneticGhost

Howard Hans*on* - Nordic Symphony

Rachmanin*off *- The Isle of the Dead


----------



## Chronochromie

Rachmaninoff - The Isle of the *Dead*

Franz Liszt - *Toten*tanz


----------



## Manxfeeder

Franz Liszt - Toten*tan*z

Purcell - The *Pale* and Purple Rose


----------



## aimee

Purcell - The P*ale* and Purple Rose

Giuseppe Verdi - La Traviata: *Drinking* Song (Libiamo ne' lieti calici)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Giuseppe *Verdi* - La Traviata: Drinking Song (Libiamo ne' lieti calici)
Butterworth - The Banks of *Green* Willow


----------



## Musicforawhile

Purcell - The Pale and *Purple* Rose

Alessandro Scarlatti - Le *violet*te

Oops sorry, ignore this


----------



## Musicforawhile

Butterworth - The Banks of Green *Willow*

Raymond Huntington Woodman - *Ash*es of roses


----------



## Weston

Raymond Huntington Woodman - Ashes of *rose*s

Mozart - Serenade No. 9 for orchestra in D major, "Pos*thorn*," K. 320


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Mozart - Serenade No. 9 for orches*tra in* D major, "Posthorn," K. 320
Honegger - *Pacific 231*
OK, that might be a bit too much lateral thinking...


----------



## Hmmbug

H*one*gger - Pacific 231

J.S. Bach - Concerto for *Two* Violins in D Minor, BWV 1043

_Two_ can play at that game...


----------



## Manxfeeder

J.S. B*ach* - Concerto for Two Violins in D Minor, BWV 1043

*Ach* Herr, mich armen Sünder - Same guy


----------



## aimee

J.S. Bach - Ach *Herr*, mich armen Sünder

Franz Schubert - D. 706 *Gott* ist mein Hirt (The *Lord* is my Shepherd)


----------



## scratchgolf

J.S. Bach - Ach Herr, mich *arm*e*n* Sünder

Piano Sonata No. 29 in B flat major, Op. 106, "*Hammer*klavier"

Sorry. Had to do this one


----------



## scratchgolf

Franz Schubert - D. 706 Gott ist mein *Hirt* (The Lord is my Shepherd)

J.S. Bach - Herr Gott, dich loben wir, BWV 16: VI. Choral. All *so*lch dein *Güt* wir preisen (Coro)

For anyone who doesn't get this one


----------



## Hmmbug

J.S. Bach - Herr Gott, dich lo*ben*wir, BWV 16: VI. Choral. All solch dein Güt wir preisen (Coro)
Mor*ten* Lauridsen - O Magnum Mysterium


----------



## Nereffid

Morten Lauridsen - O *Magnum* Mysterium
Thibaut de *Champagne* - Ausi conme unicorne sui

... and if the next person goes for a simple three-letter word for their link when I've just handed them "unicorn" I'll be much aggrieved!


----------



## MagneticGhost

Thibaut de Champagn*e - Au*si conme unicorne sui

Claude Debussy - La *Mer*


----------



## Nereffid

:tiphat:

*Claude* Debussy - La Mer

Frank Zappa - G-Spot *Torn*ado


----------



## scratchgolf

I see what you did there^^^

Frank Zappa - G-Spot *Tornado*

Frederic Chopin - Préludes, Op. 28: No. 15 in D-Flat *Major,* "*Raindrops*"


----------



## aimee

Frederic Chopin - Préludes, Op. 28: No. 15 in D-Flat Major, "*Raindrops*"

Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker: Waltz Of The *Snowflakes*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

T*chai*kovsky - The Nutcracker: Waltz Of The Snowflakes
Shostakovich - Tahiti Trot (*Tea *for Two)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Shostakovich - Ta*hit*i Trot (Tea for Two)
Groffe - *Miss*issippi Suite


----------



## scratchgolf

Groffe - Missis*sip*pi Suite

Johann Strauss II - *Wein*, Weib und Gesang (*Wine*, Woman, and Song), Op. 333


----------



## shangoyal

Johann Strauss II - Wein, Weib und G*es*ang (Wine, Woman, and Song), Op. 333

Bob Dylan - Subterranean Homesick Blu*es*


----------



## Nereffid

Bob Dylan - Subterranean *Homesick* Blues

Alfred Schnittke - Musica *Nostalgica*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Alfred *Schn*ittke - Musica Nostalgica
Dieter *Schn*ebel - Dahlemer Messe


----------



## Badinerie

Messiaen: Quatuor *Pour* La Fin Du Temps

Ravelavane *pour* une infante dèfunte


----------



## Nereffid

Ravel - Pa*vane* pour une infante dèfunte

Schubert - Winterreise: *Die Wetterfahne*


----------



## MagneticGhost

Schubert - Win*terre*ise: Die Wetterfahne

Antoine Brumel - Missa Et ecce *terrae* motus 'The *Earth*quake Mass'


----------



## aimee

Antoine Brumel - Missa Et ecce terrae motus '*The Earth*quake Mass'

Gustav Mahler - Das Lied von *der Erde* (The Song of *the Earth*)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Gustav Mahler - Das *Lied* von der Erde

Handel - The Triumph of Time and *Truth*


----------



## scratchgolf

Han*de*l - The *Triumph* of Time and Truth

*Arc*angelo Corelli - Sonata da camera a 3 in B-Flat Major, Op. 2


----------



## aimee

Arcangelo *Core*lli - Sonata da camera a 3 in B-Flat Major, Op. 2

Alexander Borodin - In the Steppes of *Central* Asia


----------



## Manxfeeder

Alexander Borodin - In the *Step*pes of Central Asia

William Schuman - New England *Trip*tych


----------



## scratchgolf

*William* Schuman - *New England* Triptych

John *William*s - The *Patriot* (Reprise)


----------



## aimee

John Williams - The Pat*riot* (Reprise)

Igor Stravinsky - *The Rite of Spring* (Le Sacre du Printemps)


----------



## scratchgolf

aimee said:


> John Williams - The Pat*riot* (Reprise)
> 
> Igor Stravinsky - *The Rite of Spring* (Le Sacre du Printemps)


Just Brilliant!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Igor Stravinsky - The Rite of* Spring *(Le Sacre du Printemps)
Liadov - The Music* Box*


----------



## aimee

Liadov - The Music B*ox*

Georges Bizet - Carmen: Votre Toast (*Toreador* Song)


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

aimee said:


> John Williams - The Pat*riot* (Reprise)
> 
> Igor Stravinsky - *The Rite of Spring* (Le Sacre du Printemps)


 Four Norvegian Moods 



http://www.orsymphony.org/concerts/1011/programnotes/cl11.aspx said:


> Controversy ensued when the work was first performed in Paris, just after the city was liberated from the Nazis, in March 1945. A young firebrand named Pierre Boulez led a claque of hissing and booing conservatory students, one of whom brought a hammer and made so much noise that the orchestra was forced to stop playing twice. Unlike the riots sparked by The Rite of Spring 30 years earlier, as biographer Stephen Walsh explains, "it was not Stravinsky's novelty that had enraged these students … but on the contrary the banal and outworn insipidities, as they saw them, of his neoclassical works … they vented their entire fury on the humble Four Norwegian Moods … for most of its eight minutes."
> 
> Stravinsky, reading about the protests in the Paris newspapers a few weeks later, found the incident amusing, if somewhat incomprehensible. He wrote, "Unless I am mistaken, it seems that once the violent is accepted [referring to The Rite of Spring], the amiable in turn is no longer tolerable."


----------



## Manxfeeder

Stravinsky - Four Nor*vegian* Moods

Milhaud - Le *boeuf* sur le toit


----------



## Nereffid

Milhaud - Le boeuf sur le *toi*t

Elgar - The Wand of *You*th


----------



## MagneticGhost

Elgar - T*he W*and of Youth

*Chop*in - Sonata for Cello and Piano in G Minor


----------



## aimee

Chopin - *Son*ata for Cello and Piano in G Minor

Jean Sibelius - Pohjola's *Daughter*, Op. 49


----------



## Ingélou

Jean Sibelius - Pohjola's *Dau*ghter, Op 49
John Rutter - *Dor*mi Jesu

(The syllable wouldn't sound the same to a true Scot, but it does to me.)


----------



## aimee

John Rutter - *Dormi* Jesu

J.S. Bach - "*Wachet auf*, ruft uns die Stimme" BWV 645 (Sleepers *Awake*)


----------



## scratchgolf

J.S. Bach - "W*ache*t auf, ruft uns die Stimme" BWV 645 (Sleepers Awake)

J.S. Bach - Aria mit 30 Veränderungen, BWV 988 "G*old*berg Variations"


----------



## aimee

J.S. Bach - Aria mit 30 Veränderungen, BWV 988 "*Gold*berg Variations"

Franz Lehar - Gold and *Silver* Waltz


----------



## scratchgolf

Franz Lehar - Gold and *Silver* Waltz

Aston - *Bullet*proof (La Roux Cover)


----------



## Nereffid

*Aston* - Bulletproof (La Roux Cover)

*Villa*-Lobos - Assobio a jato


----------



## scratchgolf

Villa-Lobos - *****obio a jato

J.S. Bach - Auf Christi Himmelfahrt allein, BWV 128: II. Recitativo. Ich bin bereit, komm, *hole* mich (Tenore)

Oh my^^


----------



## aimee

J.S. Bach - Auf Christi *Himmelfahrt* allein, BWV 128: II. Recitativo. Ich bin bereit, komm, hole mich (Tenore)

Gerald Finzi - God is *Gone Up*


----------



## MagneticGhost

J.S. Bach - Auf Christi Himmelfahrt allein, BWV 128: II. Reci*tat*ivo. Ich bin bereit, komm, hole mich (Tenore)

P*ink* Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon

Oops Sorry Aimee.


----------



## scratchgolf

Let's do both

Pink Floyd - *Dark* Side of the Moon / Gerald Finzi - *God* is Gone Up

Esa-Pekka Salonen - Violin Concerto (*Nyx*)


----------



## Nereffid

Esa-*Pekka* Salonen - Violin Concerto (Nyx)

Henry *Wood* - Fantasia on British Sea Songs


----------



## Ingélou

Henry *Wood *- Fantasia on British Sea Songs
Robert *Ash*ley - Atalanta (Acts of God) (1982-91)


----------



## scratchgolf

Robert Ashley - *At*a*lanta* (Acts of God) (1982-91)

Traditional - Scotland the *Brave*


----------



## shangoyal

Traditional - Scotland t*he* Brave

Bob Dylan - *She* Belongs to Me


----------



## scratchgolf

Bob Dylan - *She Belongs to Me*

J.S. Bach - Passion According to St. Matthew, BWV 244: 54. Recitative (Evangelist, Pilate, *Pilate's Wife*): Auf das Fest aber hatte der Landpfleger Gewohnheit / Chorus: Laß ihn kreuzigen!


----------



## Nereffid

J.S. Bach - Passion According to St. *Matthew*, BWV 244

P.I. Tchaikovsky - Gr*and Son*ata in G, op.37


----------



## scratchgolf

^didn't have to google that one. Nice!

P.I. Tchaikovsky - *Grand Son*ata in G, op.37

*Wilhelm Friedrich Ernst Bach* - Dreyblatt (For 6 hands)


----------



## Musicforawhile

Wilhelm Fried*rich* Ernst Bach - Dreyblatt (For 6 hands)

Arthur Sullivan - *Poor* Wandering One (The Pirates of Penzance)


----------



## shangoyal

Arthur Sullivan - Poor *Wandering* One (The Pirates of Penzance)

Bob Dylan - *Stuck* Inside of Mobile with the Memphis Blues Again


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Bob Dylan - Stuck Inside of *Mobile* with the Memphis Blues Again
Strauss - Perpetuum *Mobile*


----------



## MagneticGhost

Strauss - Perpetuum *Mob*ile

Thomas Arne - *Rule* Brittania


----------



## scratchgolf

Thomas Arne - Rule Brit*tan*ia

Claude Debussy - Les Soirs illuminés par l'ardeur du charbon (The Evenings Illuminated by the *Burn*ing Coal), L 150


----------



## Torkelburger

Claude Debussy - *Les* Soirs illuminés par l'ardeur du charbon (The Evenings Illuminated by the Burning Coal), L 150

Franz Liszt - *Les* Preludes


----------



## Ingélou

Franz Liszt - Les Pre*lud*es
*Lud*wig Van Beethoven - Fur Elise


----------



## scratchgolf

Lud*wig* Van Beethoven - Fur Elise

Modest Mussorgsky - Night on *Bald* Mountain


----------



## Ingélou

Modest Mussorgsky - Night on Bald *Mou*ntain

Charles *Mou*ton - Chaconne en Sol Majeur


----------



## Ingélou

Charles *Mouton* - Chaconne en Sol Majeur

John *Bull* - Why Ask You?


----------



## scratchgolf

John *Bull* - Why Ask You?

Wolf Parade - I'll *Believe* in *A*nything

I don't like to venture outside classical too often. Had to here.


----------



## Ingélou

Wolf Para*de* - *I*'*l*l Believe in Anything
Tartini - *De*v*il*'s Trill


----------



## scratchgolf

Tartini - *Devil's* Trill

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Divertimento in B-flat Major for Two *Horns* and Strings, K. 287


----------



## Mahlerian

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - *Diver*timento in B-flat Major for Two Horns and Strings, K. 287

Claude Debussy - La *mer*


----------



## scratchgolf

C*laud*e Debussy - La mer

Felix Mendelssohn - Symphony No.2 In B Flat, Op.52 - "Hymn Of *Praise*"


----------



## aimee

Felix Mendelssohn - Sym*phony* No. 2 in B-flat, Op. 52 - "Hymn Of Praise"

Einojuhani Rautavaara - True and *False* Unicorn


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Einojuhani Rautavaara - True and False Uni*corn*
Mozart - *Horn* concerto No. 4

Again, the word 'unicorn' has been ignored


----------



## scratchgolf

Moz*art* - Horn *con*certo No. 4

John Cage - *4'33"*


----------



## aimee

John Cage - *4*'33"

Carl Nielsen - Symphony No. 2, Op. 16 "The *Four* Temperaments"


----------



## Manxfeeder

Carl Nielsen - Sym*phony* No. 2, Op. 16 "The Four Temperaments"

Rosemary Brown - Unfinished Sym*phonies*

(That may not qualify for the game, but having dead composers write music through Ms. Brown bothers me)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Carl Nielsen - Symphony No. 2, Op. 16 "The Four *Temper*aments"
Mendelssohn - *Calm* Sea and Prosperous Voyage

Yep, I need to calm my temper.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Me*ndel*ssohn - Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage
Ha*ndel* - Messiah


----------



## scratchgolf

Handel - *Mess*iah

Franz Liszt - Hungarian Rhapsody No.2 (as performed by *Lang Lang*)


----------



## MagneticGhost

F*ran*z Liszt - Hungarian Rhapsody No.2 (as performed by Lang Lang)

Charles Amirkhanian - *Walk*ing Tune


----------



## Nereffid

Charles Amir*khan*ian - Walking Tune

William Byrd: Lord, in thy *wrath*


----------



## scratchgolf

William Byrd: *Lord*, in thy wrath

Don *Byron* - String Quartet No.2 "Four Thoughts on Marvin Gaye"


----------



## MagneticGhost

Don *Byron* - String Quartet No.2 "Four Thoughts on Marvin Gaye"

*Ronald Binge - Elizabethan Serenade*


----------



## Skilmarilion

Ronald Binge - Elizabeth*an *Serenade

Richard Strauss - _*An* Alpine Symphony_


----------



## GioCar

Richard Strauss - An *Alpine* Symphony

Aaron Copland - *Appalachian* Spring


----------



## scratchgolf

Aaron Copland - Appala*chia*n Spring

Claude Debussy - Le *Pet*it Nègre (Cake-Walk), L 114


----------



## Nereffid

Claude Debussy - Le Petit *Nègre* (Cake-Walk)

Mikhail Ippolitov-Ivanov - *Caucasian* Sketches


----------



## scratchgolf

Mikhail Ippolitov-Ivanov - Caucasian Sk*etches*

Robert *Carver* - Dum Sacram Mysterium. A mass for ten voices


----------



## MagneticGhost

Robert Carver - Dum Sa*cram* Mysterium. A mass for ten voices

Bruckner - Symphony No. 4 (1874 *revision*)


----------



## scratchgolf

Bruckner - Symphony No. 4 (1874 revi*sion*)

J.S. Bach - Cantata No.140: Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme (27th Sunday after Trinity), BWV140: iv. Chorus: *Zion* hört die Wächter singen ('Sleeper's Awake')


----------



## MagneticGhost

J.S. Bach - Cantata No.140: Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme (27th Sunday after Trinity), BWV140: iv. C*horus*: Zion hört die Wächter singen ('Sleeper's Awake')

Handel - Israel in *Egypt*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Handel - Israe*l in E*gypt
Bach - The Art of Fugue: Contra*punctus* I


----------



## Musicforawhile

Handel - Israel in *Egypt*

Adriano Banchieri - La Pazzia Se*nile*

Sorry, ignore mine


----------



## Nereffid

Bach - T*he Art* of Fugue: Contrapunctus I

Berlioz - *Beat*rice et Benedict


----------



## Ingélou

Berlioz - Beat*rice* et Benedict

Johann *Christian* Bach - Dixit Dominus in D major


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Johann Christian Bach - Dixit Dominu*s in* D major
Tartini - *Devil*'s Trill Sonata (again)


----------



## Nereffid

*Tart*ini - Devil's Trill Sonata

Liszt - Au bord d'une *sour*ce


----------



## scratchgolf

Liszt - Au *bord* d'une *source*

Pyotr Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker, Op. 71a: II. Scene: Allegro non troppo - Decorating and Lighting up the Christmas *Tree*


----------



## Haydn man

Liszt - Au bord d'une *Sour*ce
*Cream* Sunshine of your love


----------



## Musicforawhile

Liszt - Au bord *d'une* source

Handel - Aci*s and* Galatea


----------



## Ingélou

Trying to combine all the disparate entries...
Form an orderly queue! 

Pyotr Tchaikovsky - The *Nut*cracker, Op. 71a: II. Scene: Allegro non troppo - Decorating and Lighting up the Christmas Tree

*Cream* Sunshine of your love

Handel - Acis and Gala*tea*

>>>>>>>Walton - Belshazzar's *Feast*


----------



## scratchgolf

That was a popular one. Everyone jumped on it :lol:


----------



## SONNET CLV

(I'm still trying to figure out this game....)

Mozart -- Horn concerto* No*. 4

"Is *no *succor near at hand?"
from Act I of the English opera The Bohemian Girl by Michael William Balfe
Libretto: Alfred Bunn


----------



## scratchgolf

SONNET CLV said:


> (I'm still trying to figure out this game....)
> 
> Mozart -- Horn concerto* No*. 4
> 
> "Is *no *succor near at hand?"
> from Act I of the English opera The Bohemian Girl by Michael William Balfe
> Libretto: Alfred Bunn


It's simply connecting 2 like things in 2 different works. You've got it. See posts 191, 192, and 193 for clever examples.


----------



## Nereffid

Ingélou said:


> Trying to combine all the disparate entries...
> Form an orderly queue!
> 
> Pyotr Tchaikovsky - The *Nut*cracker, Op. 71a: II. Scene: Allegro non troppo - Decorating and Lighting up the Christmas Tree
> 
> *Cream* Sunshine of your love
> 
> Handel - Acis and Gala*tea*
> 
> >>>>>>>Walton - Belshazzar's *Feast*


:clap:

*Walton* - Belshazzar's Feast

*John* Ireland - The Holy *Boy*


----------



## scratchgolf

*John* Ireland - The Holy *Boy*

Ryan Adams - *Goodnight* Hollywood Blvd.


----------



## Ingélou

Ryan Adams - Goodnight Holly*wood* Blvd.

Edmund *Chip*p - God Preserve the Emperor, written for The Birmingham Festival, 1849


----------



## aimee

Edmund Chipp - God Preserve the *Emperor*, written for The Birmingham Festival, 1849

Handel - *Giulio Cesare*


----------



## scratchgolf

Edmund Chipp - God Preserve the Emperor, written for The Bir*ming*ham Festival, 1849

Bill Conti - *Dynasty* Opening Theme

oops

Handel - *Giulio Cesare*

Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody No.*15* in A minor, S.244 Rákóczy *March*


----------



## Musicforawhile

Impressive knowledge scratchgolf with the Julius Caesar assassination date!


----------



## scratchgolf

Musicforawhile said:


> Impressive knowledge scratchgolf with the Julius Caesar assassination date!


Sometimes I get lucky. I was going to highlight the 44 in S.244 but didn't have the BC to complete it.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Liszt: Hungarian Rhapso*dy No*.15 in A minor, S.244 Rákóczy March

Richard *Rod*ney Bennett - Dream Sequence


----------



## scratchgolf

MagneticGhost said:


> Liszt: Hungarian Rhapso*dy No*.15 in A minor, S.244 Rákóczy March
> 
> Richard *Rod*ney Bennett - Dream Sequence


I had to google that one.

Richard Rodney Bennett - *Dream* Sequence

John *Weaver* - Fantasia for Organ


----------



## Nereffid

John *Weaver* - Fantasia for Organ

Franz Schubert - Gretchen am *Spinnrade*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Franz Schubert - Gretc*hen* am Spinnrade
Camille Saint-Saens - Le Carnaval des *Animaux*


----------



## Nereffid

Camille *Saint*-Saens - Le Carnaval des Animaux

Charles *Ives* - The Unanswered Question

(The question in this case being, "How many were going to St. Ives?" )


----------



## scratchgolf

Ca*mille *Saint-Saens - Le Carnaval des Animaux

George Frederic Handel - Surely, He Hath *Borne* Our Griefs

Well, one answer is "not me" 

Charles Ives - The *Unanswered Question*

Radiohead - Subterranean Homesick *Alien*


----------



## Haydn man

Radio*head*- Subterranean Homesick Alien

Vaughan Williams *Cap*riol Suite


----------



## MagneticGhost

Vaughan Williams - Capri*ol Suit*e

John Lee Hooker - *Hobo* Blues


----------



## scratchgolf

John Lee *Hook*er - Hobo Blues

*Pyotr* Tchaikovsky - The Sleeping Beauty, Op.66 - Act 2 - 17. *Pan*orama (Andantino)


----------



## aimee

Pyotr Tchaikovsky - The *Sleeping* Beauty, Op.66 - Act 2 - 17. Panorama (Andantino)

Johannes Brahms - Op. 49 No. 4 *Wiegenlied/Lullaby*


----------



## scratchgolf

Jo*han*nes Brahms - Op. 49 No. 4 Wiegenlied/Lullaby

J.S. Bach - Partita in A Minor for *Solo* Flute, BWV 1013


----------



## Manxfeeder

scratchgolf said:


> Jo*han*nes Brahms - Op. 49 No. 4 Wiegenlied/Lullaby
> 
> J.S. Bach - Partita in A Minor for *Solo* Flute, BWV 1013


Outstanding! (Or else I'm just a sucker for Star Wars)


----------



## Manxfeeder

J.S. Bach - Partita in A Minor *for S*olo Flute, BWV 1013

Enrique Iglesias - *Be With You*


----------



## Ingélou

Enrique Iglesias - Be Wi*th Y*ou

*Will*iam Lawes - The Harp Consorts

(Things have come to a pretty pass when one races away from one's breakfast porridge to change a post!)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

William La*wes* - *T*he Harp Consorts
Vincent James - *North* Windows


----------



## Nereffid

Vincent James - North *Wind*ows

Arnold Bax - Oliver *Twist* soundtrack


----------



## Ingélou

Arnold Bax - Oli*ver T*wist soundtrack

Henry VIII - *Green*sleeves


----------



## scratchgolf

*Henry VIII* - Greensleeves

The Beatles - *I Am* the Walrus


----------



## Nereffid

The Beatles - I Am the *Walrus*

Eric Whitacre - The *Seal* Lullaby


----------



## scratchgolf

Eric Whit*acre* - The Seal Lullaby

Dmitri Shostakovich - Symphony No. 7 in C Major, Op. 60 'Leningrad': III. My Native *Field*. Adagio


----------



## clavichorder

Edit, to Neferrid, was beaten.

Eric Whitacre - The *Seal* Lullaby

*Ottor*ino Respighi-The Pines of Rome

Edit, ah, I get it, so another part of the piece or composer can make it more interesting.


----------



## Ingélou

Combining the two 'current' suggestions - so difficult to post in sequence! 

Dmitri Shostakovich - Symphony No. 7 in C Major, Op. 60 'Leningrad': III. My *Native* Field. Adagio

Ottorino Respighi-The *Pine*s of Rome

Native Pine >>>>>

Igor Stravinsky - The *Fir*e Bird


----------



## Ingélou

Igor Stravinsky - The *Fir*e Bird

Edward T. *Cone* - An Overture for the War (Prelude to Victory) (1942).


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Igor St*ravin*sky - The Fire Bird (pretend that there's a G before the _sky_)
Ambroise Thomas - *Hamlet*


----------



## MagneticGhost

Am*bro*ise Thomas - Hamlet

Penderecki - Anakla*sis* (1959)


----------



## Ingélou

*Pen*derecki - Anaklasis (1959)

Robert Moran: Requiem: *Chant* du Cygne (1990)

_PS - Magnetic Ghost, you have a gift & a real penchant for this game! _


----------



## aimee

Robert Moran: Requiem: Chant du *Cygne* (1990)

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky - *Swan* Lake Ballet


----------



## clavichorder

aimee said:


> P*yot*r Ilyich Tchaikovsky - Swan Lake Ballet


Felix Mendelssohn: Venetian *Boat *Songs

-is relying solely on a phonetic resemblance a cop out?

An alternative with the same problem-

Pyotr Ilyich Tc*haik*ovsky- Swan Lake Ballet

Hector Berlioz- Harold en Italie, "*Marche* de Pelerins"


----------



## scratchgolf

clavichorder said:


> Felix Mendelssohn: Venetian *Boat *Songs
> 
> -is relying solely on a phonetic resemblance a cop out?


Not at all. And that's a great one, BTW. Most of the best answers I've seen have clever hidden meanings or use puns to draw links. It's fun seeing so many witty and creative people.


----------



## clavichorder

scratchgolf said:


> Not at all. And that's a great one, BTW. Most of the best answers I've seen have clever hidden meanings or use puns to draw links. It's fun seeing so many witty and creative people.


Yeah, I've been admiring some recent ones, that seem to accomplish several meanings at once.


----------



## scratchgolf

Hector *Berl*ioz- Harold en Italie, "Marche de Pelerins"

Charles *Ives* - Central Park in the Dark


----------



## clavichorder

Charles Ive*s - Cent*ral Park in the Dark

Hymns *in the* Praise of *Toil* - Nikolai M*edt*ner


----------



## trazom

clavichorder said:


> Hymns in the Praise of *Toil* - Nikolai Medtner


JS Bach *Double* Violin Concerto


----------



## Ingélou

J. S. *Bac*h - Double violin concerto

John D. Loudermilk - To*bac*co Road

Waiting with bated breath - what a wonderful name 'Loudermilk' is!


----------



## shangoyal

John D. Lou*derm*ilk - Tobacco Road

Bob Dylan - Leopard *Skin* Pill Box Hat


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Bob Dylan - Leopard Skin Pill B*ox* Hat
Milhaud - Le *Boeuf * sur le Toit


----------



## trazom

> Bob Dylan - Leopard *Skin* Pill Box *Hat*


*Scar*latti- *Cat*'s Fugue

Gosh darn it!!!


----------



## clavichorder

MoonlightSonata said:


> Bob Dylan - Leopard Skin Pill B*ox* Hat
> Milhaud - Le *Boeuf * sur le Toit


*Milhaud** - Le Boeuf sur le Toit

*Clavichorder* - Gigue for keyboard after Scarlatti and Byrd

*Me, yo..(I'm not just stringing slang together, that's how my brother talks...)

Also, have a look at Trazom's post. Poor guy got the raw deal on both ends and is now lost behind the border of a page. It deserves some notice.


----------



## Ingélou

Clavichorder - Gigue for keyboard after Scarlatti and *By**rd*

Edwin *Car*r - 1969 Three Songs from Childhood for mezzo and violin


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Scarlatti- Cat's *Fugue*
*Clavichorder* - Gigue for keyboard after Scarlatti and Byrd

*MoonlightSonata* - *Fugue* in C Major


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Bother, too late again.


----------



## trazom

Ingélou said:


> Edwin Carr - 1969 Three Songs from *Child** hood *for mezzo and violin


*Rob*(in)ert Schu*man*n- Songs from *childhood *


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 The posts are so interwoven that I've lost the thread! :lol:


----------



## scratchgolf

Edwin Carr - 19*69* Three Songs from Childhood for mezzo and violin

Fe*lix* Mendelssohn - Concerto In A-Flat Major *For Two* Pianos And Orchestra: II. Andante

I should get banned for this one  (please have leniency)

Robert *Schu*mann- Songs from childhood

Richard Wagner - The *Fly*ing Dutchman

Aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh. Slow again!!!


----------



## trazom

You were probably spending too much time on that porn thread...


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Richard Wagner - The *Fly*ing Dutchman
Felix Mendelssohn - Concerto In A-Flat Major For Two Pianos And Orchestra: II. And*ant*e

Sch*nit*tke - Viola Concerto


----------



## clavichorder

trazom said:


> You were probably spending too much time on that porn thread...


Lol, wut? Where?


----------



## Haydn man

Richard Wagner - The *Fly*ingDutchman
Vaughan Williams - the *Wasp*s Overture

I shall establish a little decorum again
(Great recent posts tho:devil:


----------



## trazom

Haydn man said:


> *Vaughan Williams* - the *Wasp*s Overture


*Sting*- De Do *Do Do*, De Da Da Da

lol



clavichorder said:


> Lol, wut? Where?


HA! you would ask that question. you really don't want to read it, though.


----------



## Haydn man

S*tin*g- De Do Do Do, De Da Da Da

Bach- *Gold*berg Variations


----------



## trazom

Haydn man said:


> *Bach*- *Gold*berg Variations


Joseph *Hay*dn- Symphony #83 "The *Hen*."


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

trazom said:


> Joseph *Hay*dn- Symphony #83 "The *Hen*."


Joseph *Hay*dn - Symphony No. 83, 'The *Hen*'

The Beatles - *Hey* Jude


----------



## MoonlightSonata

The *Beatles *- Hey Jude
Shostakovitch - The *Gadfly*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Shostakovich - The *Gadfly *
Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov - The Flight of the *Bumblebee*


----------



## scratchgolf

Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov - The Flight of the *Bumble*bee

Pyotr Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker, Op. 71a: X. Scene and Waltz of the *Snow*flakes: Tempo di valse, *ma* co*n* moto


----------



## trazom

scratchgolf said:


> Pyotr Tchaikovsky - The *Nuts*cracker, Op. 71a: X. *Scene* and *Waltz* of the Snowf*l*akes: Tempo di valse, ma con moto


Johann Strauss II , *The* *Blue* Dan*ube* *Waltz*


----------



## clavichorder

Johann Strauss II, The Blue Da*nube** Waltz

Robert Schumann: The Album für die *Jugend*

*Noob is a term used to refer to beginners or those who seem like it, in gamer culture and I think its filtered to the internet at large, but just in case...


----------



## scratchgolf

Robert Schumann: The Album für die *Jug*end

George Frederick Handel - Lift Up Your *Head*s, O Ye Gates


----------



## clavichorder

George Frederick Handel - Lift Up Your Heads, O Ye *Gate*s

Antonin Dvorak - The *Golden* Spinning Wheel

I'm listening to that piece right now in lieu of a recent poll on Dvorak tone poems.


----------



## SONNET CLV

(Still trying to figure this out....)

Antonin Dvorak - The *Golden* Spinning Wheel

"*Rule*, Britannia!" by James Thomson and Thomas Arne.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

"Rule, *Britannia*!" by James Thomson and Thomas Arne.
Benjamin *Britten* - Peter Grimes


----------



## clavichorder

SONNET CLV said:


> (Still trying to figure this out....)
> 
> Antonin Dvorak - The *Golden* Spinning Wheel
> 
> "*Rule*, Britannia!" by James Thomson and Thomas Arne.


That's a really good one, Sonnet. I think you get it.


----------



## scratchgolf

Benjamin Britten - *Peter* Grimes

John Dowland - Captain Digorie *Piper*'s Galliard, P.19


----------



## Chronochromie

John Dow*land* - *Captain* Digorie Piper's Galliard, P.19

Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade - I. The *Sea* and Sinbad's *Ship*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade - I. The Sea and *Sin*bad's Ship
Liszt - *Mephisto* Waltzes


----------



## trazom

MoonlightSonata said:


> Liszt - Mephisto *Waltzes*


Beethoven- Symphony #6 "Pastoral" third *movement*: "Merry gathering of country folk"


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Beet*hoven- Symphony #6 "Pastoral" third movement: "Merry gathering of country folk"
Beethoven - G*ros*s*e* Fuge

Just to clarify, those are both red.


----------



## Nereffid

Beethoven - *Gross*e Fuge

Martinu - Nonet for wind quintet & piano quartet No 1, H *144*.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Martinu - Nonet for *wind* quintet & piano quartet No 1, H144

Franz Wohl*fahrt* - 60 Studies for Violin, Op. 45


----------



## scratchgolf

Franc Wohlfahrt - 60 *Studies* for Violin, Op. 45

Claude Debussy - Twelve Études for Piano, L 136: Étude 7 pour les *degrés* chromatiques


----------



## scratchgolf

Nereffid said:


> Beethoven - *Gross*e Fuge
> 
> Martinu - Nonet for wind quintet & piano quartet No 1, H *144*.


I'd like this twice if it was allowed


----------



## Badinerie

'Rite of *Spring*' Stravinsky

'Thank you Lord for designing this incredible, wonderful *self-sustaining mechanism* to replenish the earth!' hpowders


----------



## shangoyal

*Claude Debussy* - Twelve Études for Piano, L 136: Étude 7 pour les degrés chromatiques

The *Impressions* - People Get Ready

P.S.: A song I love very dearly.


----------



## scratchgolf

The Impressions - *People Get Ready*

Stephen Schwartz - *Prepare Ye* The Way of the Lord


----------



## Nereffid

Stephen *Schwartz* - Prepare Ye The Way of the Lord

John Dowland - Mrs *White*'s Thing


----------



## shangoyal

John Dowland - Mrs *W*hite's Thing

Bob Dylan - Absolutely Sweet *M*arie


----------



## scratchgolf

Bob Dylan - *Absolut*ely Sweet Marie

*Modest Mussorgsky* - The Fair at Sorochyntsi


----------



## Manxfeeder

Modest Mussorgsky - The Fair at Soro*chyn*tsi
Shostakovich - *The Nose*


----------



## Mahlerian

scratchgolf said:


> Bob Dylan - *Absolut*ely Sweet Marie
> 
> *Modest Mussorgsky* - The Fair at Sorochyntsi


That's horrible!
:lol:

*Sho*stakovich - The Nose
Takemitsu - Ceremonial, for *Sho* and Orchestra


----------



## scratchgolf

Shos*tako*vich - The Nose

Edvard Grieg - Lyric Pieces Book 5, Op. 54: VI. Klokkeklang (*Bell* Ringing)

I'm the king of slow. Too soon on the vodka joke? :lol:


----------



## scratchgolf

Takemitsu - Ceremonial, for Sho and Or*chest*ra

Strauss - *Treasure* Waltz (from The Gypsy Baron), Op.418


----------



## Manxfeeder

St*raus*s - Treasure Waltz

5 Seconds of Summer - Gotta *Get Out*


----------



## scratchgolf

*5 Seconds of Summer* - Gotta Get Out

Bob Marley - *Buffalo* Soldier

In fairness, Buffalo gets about 3 days of summer


----------



## Nereffid

Bob *Marley* - Buffalo Soldier

Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Trio op.70 no.1, '*Ghost*'


----------



## scratchgolf

Ludwig van Beeth*oven* - Piano Trio op.70 no.1, 'Ghost'

Franz Schubert - "*Gas*tein" Symphony in C Major "Grand Duo," Op. 140


----------



## MagneticGhost

Franz Schubert - "Ga*stein*" Symphony in C Major "Grand Duo," Op. 140

Giacomo Meyer*beer* - Les Huguenots


----------



## Manxfeeder

Gia*como* Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots

Perry *Como* -Do You Hear What I Hear


----------



## Nereffid

Perry Como - *Do You Hear What I Hear*

Philip Glass - *Another Look At Harmony*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Philip Glass - Another *Look* At Harmony

*Blink*-182 - All the Small Things


----------



## Nereffid

Blink-182 - *All the Small Things*

John Adams - Doctor *Atomic*


----------



## scratchgolf

*John Adams* - Doctor Atomic

George *Quincy* - Quintet (The Journey of the Red Feather)


----------



## Nereffid

George Quincy - Quintet (The Journey of the *Red Feather*)

Percy Grainger - My *Robin* Is To The Greenwood Gone


----------



## trazom

Nereffid said:


> Percy Grainger - My *Rob*in Is To The Greenwood *Gone*


WA Mozart- The *Abduction* from the Seraglio


----------



## Manxfeeder

WA Mozart- The Ab*duct*ion from the Seraglio

John Cage - Music for "The Marrying Maiden" for *tape*


----------



## SONNET CLV

John Cage - Music for "The Marrying Maiden" for  *tape*

"Das Glühwürmchen", known in English as "The Glow-*Worm*", is a song from Paul Lincke's 1902 operetta _Lysistrata_, with German lyrics by Heinz Bolten-Backers.


----------



## Chronochromie

"Das Glühwürm*che*n", known in English as "The Glow-Worm", is a song from Paul Lincke's 1902 operetta Lysistrata, with German lyrics by Heinz Bolten-Backers.

Alberto Ginastera - Danzas *Argentina*s, op. 2


----------



## aimee

Alberto Ginastera - Danzas *Argent*inas, op. 2

Andrew Lloyd Webber - *All I Ask of You* from 'The Phantom of the Opera'


----------



## Manxfeeder

*And*rew Lloyd *We*bber - All I *Ask of You *from 'The Phantom of the Opera

Haydn - Quartet Op. 33, No. 5, *How Do you Do*?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Haydn - Quartet Op. 33, No. 5, How *Do* you* Do*?

Manfred Mann - *Do Wah Diddy Diddy Dum Diddy Do*


----------



## MagneticGhost

*Manfred Mann* - Do Wah Diddy Diddy Dum Diddy Do

*Herman's Hermits* - I'm into something good!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Her*man's* Her*mits - I'm into something good!

*Mr. Mister* - Kyrie


----------



## Nereffid

Mr. Mister - *Kyrie*

phew... this is a tricky one... :lol:

Let's go with

Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli: *Kyrie*


----------



## MagneticGhost

Palestrina - Missa *Pap*ae Marcelli: Kyrie

Anything involving Andre Rieu


----------



## shangoyal

Anything involving Andre Ri*eu*

*Beethoven - Symphony No. 9*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Anything involving *And*re Rieu
Mozart - Concerto for Flute *and* Harp


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart* - Concerto for Flute and Harp

*Am*eric*a* -* Deus* Ex Machina


----------



## Haydn man

America - Deus Ex *Machin*a
Deep Purple- *Machin*e Head


----------



## trazom

Haydn man said:


> *De*ep Purple- M*a*chine *Head*


:guitar:"yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah"

*Grateful Dead*-Good Lovin'


----------



## Manxfeeder

Grateful Dead-*Good Lovin'*
Josquin des Prez - *Baises moy*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Jos*quin* des Prez - Baises moy
Schubert - 'Trout' *Quintet*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Schubert - *Trout Quintet*
Haydn - String Quartet Op. 50 No. 6 in D Major, *'The Frog'*


----------



## trazom

Whoops, too slow.



MoonlightSonata said:


> Schubert - 'Trout' *Quint*et


Shinedown- *Devour*(ed)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

*Shine*down - Devour(ed)

Pink Floyd - *Shine *on You Crazy Diamond


----------



## trazom

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> *Shine*down - Devour(ed)


Pink Floyd - Shine on You *Crazy* *D*i*a*mon*d*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

*Crazy Dad* - F. J. Haydn, *Insanae *et venae curae


----------



## Musicforawhile

So what's the next one?


----------



## shangoyal

F. J. Haydn, Insanae e*t v*enae curae

*Television* - Marquee Moon


----------



## Manxfeeder

Tele*vision *- Marquee Moon

Tennes*see* Waltz - Patti Page


----------



## Musicforawhile

Ten*nessee* Waltz- Patti Page

Johan de Meij - *Loch Ness*


----------



## scratchgolf

Johan de Meij - *Loch* Ness

Pyotr Tchaikovsky - Swan *Lake*


----------



## aimee

Pyotr Tchaikov*sky* - Swan Lake

Léo Delibes - "Sous *le ciel* tout étoilé" from opera 'Lakmé'


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Léo *Deli*bes - "Sous le ciel tout étoilé" from opera 'Lakmé'
*Ham*ish MacCunn - The Land of the Mountain and the Flood


----------



## scratchgolf

*Ham*ish MacCunn - The Land of the Mountain and the Flood

Camille Saint-Saëns - Cavatine in D-Flat Major for Trom*bone* and Piano, Op. 144


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Camille Saint-Saëns - Cavatine in D-Flat *Major* for Trombone and Piano, Op. 144
Sullivan - "I Am the Very Model of a Modern *Major*-General" from The Pirates of Penzance


----------



## scratchgolf

Sullivan - "I Am the Very Model of a Modern *Major-General*" from The Pirates of Penzance

Sergei Prokofiev - *Lieutenant* Kijé


----------



## Nereffid

Sergei *Pro*kofiev - Lieutenant Kijé

Alfonso X El Sabio - C*anti*gas de Santa Maria


----------



## scratchgolf

Alfonso X El Sabio - Cantigas de *Santa Maria*

Claude Debussy - Préludes for *Pi*a*n*o (Book 2), L 123: VII. La *t*err*a*sse des audie*n*ces du cla*i*r de lu*n*e (The Terr*a*ce for Moonlit Audiences): Lent


----------



## trazom

scratchgolf said:


> Alfonso X El Sabio - Cantigas de *Santa Maria*
> 
> Claude Debussy - Préludes for *Pi*a*n*o (Book 2), L 123: VII. La *t*err*a*sse des audie*n*ces du cla*i*r de lu*n*e (The Terr*a*ce for Moonlit Audiences): Lent


Philip (spy)Glass- The *Voyage*


----------



## scratchgolf

Philip (spy)Glass- The *Voyage*

Franz Schubert - String Quartet No.14 "Death and the *Maiden*"


----------



## Manxfeeder

Franz Schubert - String* Quart*et No.14 "Death and the Maiden"

Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. *32*, Op. 111


----------



## trazom

whoops. sorry



scratchgolf said:


> Franz Schubert - String Quartet No.14 "Death and the *Maiden*"


David Bowie - *China* Girl


----------



## Manxfeeder

David* Bow*ie - China Girl

*Arrows* - Fences


----------



## shangoyal

Ar*row*s - Fences

The Rolling Stones - Street *Fight*ing Man


----------



## Manxfeeder

T*he Ro*lling Stones - Street Fighting Man

Beach Boys - Heroes and* Villains*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Beach Boys - Heroes and Villains
Debussy - The Girl with the Flaxen Hair


----------



## Manxfeeder

De*bus*sy - The Girl with the Flaxen Hair

Mozart, Great Mass in C minor - Et In*car*natus Est


----------



## scratchgolf

Mozart, Great Mass in C minor - Et *Inc*arnatus Est

Modest Mouse - 3 Inch Horses, Two Faced *Monsters*


----------



## Chronochromie

Modest Mouse - 3 Inch *Horse*s, Two Faced Monsters

Ruggero Leon*cavallo* - Pagliacci


----------



## Albert7

Public Enemy-- Welcome to the *Terror*dome
Jouni Kaipainen-- String Quartet no. 6, 'The *Terror *Run'


----------



## scratchgolf

You have to use the piece the last person named. For example...

Rugge*ro Le*oncavallo - Pagliacci

Philip Glass - Akhnaten: Dance (*Act* II Scene 3)


----------



## MagneticGhost

Philip G*lass* - Akhnaten: Dance (Act II Scene 3)

Sir Hubert Parry - I Was G*lad*


----------



## scratchgolf

Sir Hubert *Parry* - I Was Glad

Aram Khachaturian - *Sabre* Dance


----------



## Manxfeeder

Aram Kha*chat*urian - Sabre Dance

Erik Satie - Chanson du *Chat *


----------



## Albert7

Erik Satie - Chanson *du *Chat

Beach Boys - *Do *It Again


----------



## scratchgolf

Ca*mill*e Saint-Saëns Symphony #3 "With Organ"

Claude Debussy - Estampes (*Woodcuts*), L 100: I. Pagodes (Pagodas)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Claude Debussy - Estampes (Woodcuts), L* 100*: I. Pagodes (Pagodas)

Terry Riley - In *C*


----------



## Albert7

Terry Riley- In *C*

Franz Schubert- Am *See *D. 746


----------



## scratchgolf

Franz Schubert- Am *See D*. 746

J.S. Bach - Gott, wie dein Name, so ist auch dein Ruhm, BWV 171: II. Aria. Herr, *sow*eit die Wolken gehen (Tenore)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

J.S. *Bach* - Gott, wie dein Name, so ist auch dein Ruhm, BWV 171: *II.* Aria. Herr, soweit die Wolken gehen (Tenore)

Beethoven: Symphony no. 6, op. 68: *II.* Szene am *Bach*


----------



## scratchgolf

Beethoven: Symphony no. 6, op. 68: II. *Szene* am Bach

Robert Schumann - *Scene*s from Goethe's Faust


----------



## Manxfeeder

Ro*bert* Schumann - Scenes from Goethe's Faust

Tennessee* Ernie *Ford - Sixteen Tons


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Tennes*see* Ernie Ford - Sixteen Tons
Tallis - O Nata *Lux*


----------



## Chronochromie

*Tall*is - O Nata Lux

*Rachmaninov* - Symphonic Dances, op. 45


----------



## Albert7

Rachmaninov - Symphonic *Dances*, op. 45
Saint-Saens- *Danse *macabre


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Saint-Saens- *Danse macabre*
Liszt - *Totentanz* (This seems to come around a lot)


----------



## scratchgolf

Liszt - To*tent*anz

Gallows *Pole* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Gal*low*s Pole - Led Zeppelin
Christmas carol - Ding Dong Merrily on *High*


----------



## scratchgolf

Christmas carol - Ding Dong Merrily on *Hi*gh

*Ya*nn Tiersen - Comptine D'un Autre Été, L'après-Midi


----------



## Nereffid

Christmas carol - Ding Dong Merrily on *High*

Mozart - Per pietà, non ricercate, K.*420*


----------



## scratchgolf

Mozart - Per pietà, non *ricer*cate, K.420

The Shins - Know your *Oni*on


----------



## SONNET CLV

The Shins -- Know your *Oni*on

Reminded me of this: http://www.tastebook.com/recipes/2791136-Vivaldi-Onion-Tarts

Perhaps the cook meant Vidalia Onion Tarts? In any case, they_ sound _good.

Ant*oni*o Vivaldi would have loved them, I'm sure.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Vivaldi *Onion Tarts*
*Tournedos*Rossini
(Waiting for someone to bring up Mozartkugeln now)


----------



## Albert7

*Tour*nedos Rossini

The Beatles- A Magical Mystery *Tour*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

The Beatles- A Mag*ical M*ystery Tour
Vaughan Williams - A *Sea* Symphony


----------



## scratchgolf

Vaughan Williams - A *Sea S*ymphony

Richard Wagner - Die Walk*üre* (The Valkyrie)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Richard *Wag*ner - Die Walküre (The Valkyrie)

Rufus Thomas - *Walking the Dog*


----------



## scratchgolf

Rufus Thomas - *Walking the Dog*

*Yo-Yo* Ma performing J.S. Bach - Cello Suite No.1


----------



## MagneticGhost

Yo-Yo Ma performing J.S. Bach - C*ello* Suite No.1

Haydn - Symphony No.45 in F Sharp Minor '*Farewell*'


----------



## trazom

MagneticGhost said:


> Haydn - Symphony No.45 in F Sharp Minor '*Farewell*'


Beethoven- Piano sonata #26 "Les *Adieux*"


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Beethoven- Piano sonata #*26* "Les Adieux"
Traditional (French melody) - "The *Alphabet* Song"


----------



## LarryShone

Traditional (French melody) - "The *Alphabet* Song"
Leroy Anderson the *Typewriter song*


----------



## scratchgolf

*Leroy *Anderson the Typewriter song

*Brown* Eyed Girl - Van Morrison


----------



## LarryShone

Brown Eyed *Girl* - Van Morrison

The *Girl *with the Flaxen Hair, Debussy


----------



## MagneticGhost

The Girl with the Fl*axe*n Hair, Debussy

Thomas Arne - Overture to Art*axe*rxes


----------



## scratchgolf

Thomas Arne - Overture to Art*axe*rxes

Frederic *Chop*in - Piano Concerto No.1


----------



## LarryShone

Frederic *Chop*in - Piano Concerto No.1

Genesis, the *Lamb* Lies Down


----------



## Mahlerian

*Genesis* - the Lamb Lies Down
Stravinsky - *Babel*


----------



## MagneticGhost

Nice to see one of my fave albums get a mention; the Lamb


----------



## scratchgolf

Stravinsky - *Babel*

Wolf Parade - "*Language City*"


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Wolf Parade - "*Language* City"
Brahms - A* German* Requiem


----------



## Albert7

Brahms - A Ger*man* Requiem
Copland- Fanfare for the Common *Man*


----------



## LarryShone

Copland- *Fanfare* for the Common Man
The *Prince of Denmark's March* by Jeremiah Clarke


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

The *Prince of Denmark*'s March, Jeremiah Clarke

*Hamlet* (opera) - Ambroise Thomas (1811-1896)


----------



## scratchgolf

Hamlet (opera) - Am*bro*ise Thomas (1811-1896)

*Michael Haydn* - Quartetto for violin, English horn, cello and continuo in C major


----------



## SONNET CLV

scratchgolf said:


> Michael *Hay*dn - Quartetto for violin, English horn, cello and continuo in C major


Here's something I found at Cooks.com:

STRAW AND *HAY* SYMPHONY 
1 lb. fresh linguini or egg noodles, 1/2 plain, 1/2 spinach
1 tbsp. oil
1/4 c. butter
8 oz. fresh mushrooms
1 1/2 c. cooked ham
1 c. whipping cream
1/2 c. half and half
1 c. peas
1/8 tsp. nutmeg
White pepper to taste
Parmesan or Asiago cheese
1 garlic clove

Cook noodles. Rub a large fry pan with cut clove of garlic; add butter and melt. Saute mushrooms in garlic butter until lightly brown. Add ham. Stir in cream, half and half and peas. Cook until sauce is reduced by about 1/3. Add nutmeg and pepper to taste. Add cooked pasta and toss lightly. 

I'm sure this will go well with a sprinkle of Michael Haydn's _Asperges me _in G minor, MH 98, and your favorite _Trinklied_ in E major, MH 623.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

scratchgolf said:


> Hamlet (opera) - Am*bro*ise Thomas (1811-1896)
> 
> *Michael Haydn* - Quartetto for violin, English horn, cello and continuo in C major


That's a definite like.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

SONNET CLV said:


> Here's something I found at Cooks.com:
> 
> STRAW AND *HAY* SYMPHONY
> 1 lb. fresh linguini or egg noodles, 1/2 plain, 1/2 spinach
> 1 tbsp. oil
> 1/4 c. butter
> 8 oz. fresh mushrooms
> 1 1/2 c. cooked ham
> 1 c. whipping cream
> 1/2 c. half and half
> 1 c. peas
> 1/8 tsp. nutmeg
> White pepper to taste
> Parmesan or Asiago cheese
> 1 garlic clove
> 
> Cook noodles. Rub a large fry pan with cut clove of garlic; add butter and melt. Saute mushrooms in garlic butter until lightly brown. Add ham. Stir in cream, half and half and peas. Cook until sauce is reduced by about 1/3. Add nutmeg and pepper to taste. Add cooked pasta and toss lightly.
> 
> I'm sure this will go well with a sprinkle of Michael Haydn's _Asperges me _in G minor, MH 98, and your favorite _Trinklied_ in E major, MH 623.


wow, SONNET CLV, you have some impressive Michael Haydn knowledge . Do you have many recordings of his music?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Stra*w and* Hay Symphony
Williams - *Harry Potter* movie score


----------



## scratchgolf

Williams - *Harry Potter* movie score

Gustav Holst - The Planets, Suite for Large Orchestra, Op. 32: VI. Uranus - *The Magician*


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

Gustav Holst - The Planets, Suite for Large Orchestra, Op. 32: VI. Ur*anus* - The Magician

Olli Virtaperko - Glass *Orifice*

Only neutral, technical vocabulary here!


----------



## scratchgolf

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Gustav Holst - The Planets, Suite for Large Orchestra, Op. 32: VI. Ur*anus* - The Magician
> 
> Olli Virtaperko - Glass *Orifice*
> 
> Only neutral, technical vocabulary here!


Fair is fair :lol:

Olli Virtaperko - *Glass* *Orifice*

Philip *Glass* - *Opening*


----------



## LarryShone

Philip Glass - *Opening*

Beethoven, Fidelio *Overture*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Beeth*oven* - Fidelio Overture
Franck - *Panis* Angelicus


----------



## Albert7

Franck - Panis *Angel*icus

Prokofiev- The Fiery *Angel*


----------



## SONNET CLV

SONNET CLV said:


> Here's something I found at Cooks.com:
> 
> STRAW AND *HAY* SYMPHONY
> 1 lb. fresh linguini or egg noodles, 1/2 plain, 1/2 spinach
> 1 tbsp. oil
> 1/4 c. butter
> 8 oz. fresh mushrooms
> 1 1/2 c. cooked ham
> 1 c. whipping cream
> 1/2 c. half and half
> 1 c. peas
> 1/8 tsp. nutmeg
> White pepper to taste
> Parmesan or Asiago cheese
> 1 garlic clove
> 
> Cook noodles. Rub a large fry pan with cut clove of garlic; add butter and melt. Saute mushrooms in garlic butter until lightly brown. Add ham. Stir in cream, half and half and peas. Cook until sauce is reduced by about 1/3. Add nutmeg and pepper to taste. Add cooked pasta and toss lightly.
> 
> I'm sure this will go well with a sprinkle of Michael Haydn's _Asperges me _in G minor, MH 98, and your favorite _Trinklied_ in E major, MH 623.





HaydnBearstheClock said:


> wow, SONNET CLV, you have some impressive Michael Haydn knowledge . Do you have many recordings of his music?


No. But I do like to eat.


----------



## SONNET CLV

albertfallickwang said:


> Prokofiev (9 letters, 4 vowels) - The Fiery *Angel*


Meyerbeer (9 letters, 4 vowels) - _Robert le *diable*_


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Meyerbeer - *Robert* le diable
*Robert* Schumann - Album for the Young


----------



## MagneticGhost

Sorry to lower the tone 

Robert Schumann - Al*bum* for the Young 
George *Butt*erworth - Is my team a'ploughing


----------



## scratchgolf

George Butter*wort*h - Is my team a'ploughing

Iron and *Wine* - Love Vigilantes


----------



## Albert7

Iron and Wine - *Love *Vigilantes
Wagner- *Liebe*stod from Tristan and Isolde


----------



## Musicforawhile

Iron and Wine - Love *vigil*antes

Serge Rachmaninoff - Vespers (All-Night *Vigil*)

Sorry, it takes me a while to do the cutting and pasting and the bold...


----------



## Musicforawhile

Wagner- Liebestod from *Trist*an and Isolde

Tchaikovsky - Chanson *Trist*e


----------



## scratchgolf

Tc*hai*kovsky - Chanson Triste

François *Coup*erin: Pièces de clavecin, Book 2: Ordre 6 in B flat major


----------



## MagneticGhost

François Couperin: Pièces de clavecin, *Boo*k 2: Ordre 6 in B flat major

Ralph Vaughan Williams - No sad thought his soul af*fright*


----------



## scratchgolf

Ralph Vaughan Williams - No sad thought *his soul* affright

Franz Liszt - *Faust* Symphony


----------



## Ingélou

Franz Liszt - Faust Symp*hon*y

Purcell - 'In *our* deep vaulted cell' from Dido and Aeneas.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Purcell - 'In our deep vaulted *cell*' from Dido and Aeneas.
*Tele*mann - Tafelmusik

(as in, cell phone and telephone)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

*Tele*mann - Tafelmusik

Led Zeppelin - *Communication* Breakdown.


----------



## Ingélou

Led *Zeppelin* - Communication Breakdown.

Fifth Dimension - Up, Up and Away in my beautiful *balloon*


----------



## Ingélou

Fifth Dimension - Up, Up and *Away* in my beautiful balloon

John Dowland - *Away* with these self-loving lads

*(Get it back to something classical, sort of... )*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Led Zeppelin - Communi*cat*ion Breakdown.
*Felix* Mendelssogn - Hebrides Overture


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Oops, too late with that last one!
John Dow*land* - Away with these self-loving lads
Elgar - Pomp and Circumstance March No.1 "*Land* of Hope and Glory


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Argh, such lateness!
The Hebrides are land though, aren't they? Sorry.

Felix Mendelssohn - Hebrides Overture


----------



## Ingélou

Felix Mendelssohn - He*bride*s Overture

Richard Wagner - *Bridal* Chorus

Phew - going off for a stiff drink...


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Ri*char*d Wagner - Bridal Chorus
Lil*burn* - Aotearoa Overture


----------



## Albert7

Lilburn - Aote*aroa* Overture

Lindberg - *Aura *(In memoriam Witold Lutoslawski) (1994)


----------



## scratchgolf

Lindberg - Aura (In memoriam Witold Luto*slaw*ski) (1994)

*Cole* Porter - In the Still of the Night


----------



## Albert7

Cole Porter - In the Still of the *Night*

Schubert- *Nacht *und Träume D. 827


----------



## BartokPizz

Schubert- Nacht und * Träume * D. 827

Mendelssohn - Ein Sommernachts*traum* (Overture), Op. 21


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Mendelssohn - Ein Sommer*nacht*straum (Overture), Op. 21
Gruber - Stille *Nacht*


----------



## scratchgolf

Gruber -* Still*e Nacht

Uncle Tupelo - *Moonshiner*


----------



## Albert7

Uncle Tupelo - *Moon*shiner

Franz Schubert - An den *Mond *I & II (D. 259/D. 296)


----------



## Mahlerian

Franz Schubert - An den *Mond* I & II (D. 259/D. 296)
Arnold Schoenberg - Pierrot *lunaire*, op. 21


----------



## scratchgolf

Arn*old* Schoenberg - Pi*err*ot lunaire, op. 21

Dmitri Shostakovich - Symphony No. 12 in D Minor, Op. 112 'The Year 1917' 'To the *Memory* of Lenin': IV. The Dawn of *Human*ity. L'istesso tempo


----------



## Mahlerian

I also like the 21-12 parallelism!

Dmitri Shostakovich - Symphony No. 12 in *D Min*or, Op. 112 'The Year 1917' 'To the Memory of Lenin': IV. The Dawn of Humanity. L'istesso tempo

Franz Liszt - *Mephisto* Waltz No. 1


----------



## Manxfeeder

Franz Liszt - Mephisto Waltz *No*. 1

*Yes* - The Gates of Delirium


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Yes - The *Gates* of Delirium
*William* Walton - Viola Concerto

(William being shortened to Bill)


----------



## Passiflor

William Walton - Viola *Con*certo

Alkan -* Pro* Organo


----------



## SONNET CLV

Alkan - *Pro* Organo

Napoli Aragonese - O Tempo *Bono*. (



)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Napoli* Aragonese - O Tempo Bono.

Paganini - The Carnival of *Venice*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Paganini - The Carnival of Ve*nice*
Mahler - *Kind*ertotenlieder


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ma*hler - Kindertotenlieder

*Pa*lestrina - Missa Missa Repleatur os meum


----------



## Ingélou

Palestrina - Missa Missa Repleatur os me*um*...

François Coup*er*...in - Les Barricades Mystérieuses


----------



## Nereffid

François Couperin - Les *Barricades* Mystérieuses

Cole Porter - *Don't Fence Me In*


----------



## scratchgolf

Cole *Porter* - Don't Fence Me In

J.S. Bach - O Ewigkeit, du Donnerwort, BWV 60: III. Aria. Mein letztes *Lager* wil mich


----------



## aimee

J.S. Bach - O Ewigkeit, du Donnerwort, BWV 60: III. Aria. *Mein* letztes Lager wil mich

J.S. Bach - "Now we thank all *our* God" from Cantata 79


----------



## scratchgolf

J.S. Bach - "Now we t*hank* all our God" from Cantata 79

John *Williams* - The Imperial March


----------



## Ingélou

John Williams - The *Imperial* March

Frankie Laine - Hell bent for *leather*


----------



## scratchgolf

Frankie Laine - Hell *bent* for leather

Cat Stevens - Morning has *Broken*


----------



## Albert7

Cat Stevens - *Morning *has Broken

The Beatles- Good *Morning *Good Morning


----------



## Simon Moon

The Beatles- Good *Morning *Good Morning[/QUOTE]

Debussy - Prelude to the *Afternoon* of a Faun


----------



## Jobis

Debussy - Prelude to the Afternoon of a *Faun*

Bruno Maderna - *Satyr*icon (Opera in un atto)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Bruno Maderna - Satyricon (Ope*ra in* un atto)
Beethoven - Symphony No.6, "Pastoral", IV: The *Storm*


----------



## scratchgolf

Beethoven - Symphony No.6, "P*astor*al", IV: The Storm

Strauss - Sounds of *Mary* Waltz, Op.214


----------



## Ingélou

Stra*US*s - Sounds of Mary Waltz, Op.214

Light *Cavalry* Overture - Franz Von Suppe

_(Desperately calling all Brits of a certain age - I've just had a Madeleine moment listening to the Light Cavalry Overture; feel sure it was the signature tune of a BBC sports programme in the 50s or early 1960s, but just can't place it; doesn't seem to have been Sportsview or Grandstand... oh it's driving me nuts!)_


----------



## scratchgolf

Light *Cavalry* Overture - Franz Von Suppe

Treble *Charger* - American Psycho


----------



## Nereffid

Treble Charger - American *Psycho*

Ottorino Respighi - *The Birds*


----------



## Musicforawhile

Ottorino Respighi - The *Birds*

Marco *Uccelli*ni - Aria sopra la Bergamasca


----------



## SONNET CLV

Marco Uccellini - Aria *sopra* la Bergamasca

H*arp Os*tinato by Assia Cunego


----------



## Ingélou

Harp Osti*nat*o by Assia Cunego

The Autumn Leaves - *Nat* King Cole


----------



## Manxfeeder

The Autumn Leaves - Nat King* Cole*

Dvorak - *Sla*vonic Dances


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Dvorak - Slavonic *Dan*ces
N*iel*sen - Symphony No.1


----------



## Manxfeeder

Ni*else*n - Symphony No.1

Somethin'* Else* - Cannonball Adderley


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Some*thin*' Else - Cannonball Adderley
Havergal Brian - Go*thic* Symphony


----------



## Albert7

Haver*gal* Brian - Gothic Symphony

Schubert- String Quartet No. 14 "Death and the *Maiden*"


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Sc*hubert*- String Quartet No. 14 "Death and the Maiden"
*Hubert* Parry - Jerusalem


----------



## Manxfeeder

Hubert Parry - Jeru*salem *

*American Witch *- Rob Zombie


----------



## Albert7

Hubert Parry - *Jerusalem*

Giuseppe Verdi - *Jerusalem*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Giuseppe *Verdi* - Jerusalem
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on *Green*sleeves


----------



## scratchgolf

Vaughan Williams - *Fanta*sia on Greensleeves

Smog - The *Orange* Glow of a Stranger's Living Room


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Smog - The Orange Glow o*f a St*ranger's Living Room
Barber - *Adagio* for Strings


----------



## scratchgolf

*Barber* - Adagio for Strings

Pavement - *Cut Your Hair*


----------



## Albert7

Pavement - Cut Your *Hair*

Debussy- La fille aux *cheveux *de lin


----------



## MoonlightSonata

De*bus*sy- La fille aux cheveux de lin
Puccini - O mio babbino *caro* from Madame Butterfly (I think)


----------



## Ingélou

Puccini - O mio bab*bin*o caro from Madame Butterfly (I think)

Bela Bartok - Fourteen *Bag*atelles for Solo Piano


----------



## Jobis

Bela Bartok - Four*teen* *Bag*atelles for Solo Piano

Wheatus - *Teenage Dirtbag*


----------



## scratchgolf

Wheatus - *Teenage* Dirtbag

The Who - *Baba O'Riley*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

The Who - Baba O'*Riley*
*Riley* - In C


----------



## Guest

Riley - In *C*

Van der Graaf Generator - Pioneers over *c*


----------



## Passiflor

*Van* der Graaf Generator - Pioneers over C

Carl Orff - *Car*mina Burana


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Carl *Orff* - Carmina Burana
Leo *Orn*stein - Suicide in an Aeroplane


----------



## Manxfeeder

Leo Orn*stein *- Suicide in an Aeroplane

MAX - *Mug* Shot


----------



## scratchgolf

M*AX* - Mug Shot

Pyotr Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker, Op. 71a: IX. Scene: Andante - In the *Christmas Tree*


----------



## Passiflor

Pyotr Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker, Op. 71a: IX. Scene: Andante - In the Christmas *Tree*

Alan *Bush* - Songs of the Doomed


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Alan Bush - Songs of the *Doomed*
Queen - Heaven for *Everyone*
(I don't usually use non-classical music but I couldn't resist)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Queen - *Heave*n for Everyone
Beet*ho*ven - Egmont Overture


----------



## Albert7

Beeth*oven* - Egmont Overture

The Lemonheads - *Stove*


----------



## Passiflor

The Lemon*heads* - Stove

Offenbach - *Tales* of Hoffmann (yes I know it's the wrong spelling).


----------



## Manxfeeder

Offenbach - T*ales *of Hoffmann

Gluck - Dance of the Blessed *Spirits*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

G*luck* - Dance of the Blessed Spirits
Orff - Carmina Burana: O *Fortuna*


----------



## Passiflor

Orff - Carmina Burana: O For*tuna*

Debussy - *Poissons* d'Or


----------



## scratchgolf

Debussy - Poissons *d'Or*

*Christian* Sinding - Suite for Violin and Orchestra in A Minor, Op.10


----------



## SONNET CLV

Debussy - Poissons *d'Or*

Gisele Ben-*Dor* - Symphony 6 (Pedro Ipuche Riva)






Gisele Ben-Dor (April 26, 1955) is an American Israeli orchestra conductor of Uruguayan origin.
Born in Uruguay she immigrated to Israel in 1973 and graduated from the Rubin Academy of Music, Tel Aviv University and the Yale School of Music, also studying with Mendi Rodan in Jerusalem. She made her conducting debut with the Israel Philharmonic in Stravinsky's "The Rite of Spring," televised and broadcast by the BBC/London throughout Europe and Israel, as part of a series of masterclasses with Zubin Mehta. As an active guest conductor and music director worldwide, Gisele Ben Dor has had a crucial role in the rejuvenation and promotion of the art music of Latin America, which she performs in concerts, festivals and recordings.


----------



## Albert7

Gisele Ben-Dor - Symphony 6 (*Pedro *Ipuche Riva)

*Pedro *Camacho- Requiem to Inês de Castro, Op. 1


----------



## SONNET CLV

*Christian* Sinding - Suite for Violin and Orchestra in A Minor, Op.10

_Le *Martyre* de saint Sébastien_by Claude Debussy


----------



## scratchgolf

Pedro Camacho- Requiem to Inês de *Castro*, Op. 1

*Christian *Sinding - Suite for Violin and Orchestra in A Minor, Op.10

Try this one again. Maybe it will stick this time.

Edit: Now I'm confused


----------



## SONNET CLV

Pedro Camacho- Requiem to *Inês de Castro*, Op. 1

Vianna da Motta: Dona *Ines de Castro *Overture


----------



## scratchgolf

Le *Mart*yre de saint Sébastienby Claude Debussy

William *Wal*ton - Belshazzar's Feast


----------



## Ingélou

William Walton - Belshazzar's *Feast*

Claudio Monteverdi - B*eat*us Vir


----------



## Manxfeeder

Claudio* Monte*verdi - Beatus Vir

*Full* Moon and Empty Arms - Rachmaninov


----------



## Haydn man

*Full* Moon and Empty Arms - Rachmaninov

*Time*- Pink Floyd


----------



## Passiflor

*Time*- Pink Floyd

Jean Françaix - *L'horloge* des fleurs


----------



## Albert7

Jean Françaix - L'horloge des *fleurs*

Debussy- *Fleur *des blés


----------



## Manxfeeder

Debussy- Fleur des* blés *

Rachmaninov - Symphony in D (*You*th)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Rach*man*inov - Symphony in D (Youth)
Joan Tower - Fanfare for the Uncommon *Woman*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Joan* Tower* - Fanfare for the Uncommon Woman

*Record*are - Mozart'*s* Requiem

I miss that place.


----------



## Albert7

*Record*are - Mozart's Requiem

Nam June Paik - Hommage à John Cage: Music for Tape *Record*er and Piano


----------



## Passiflor

Nam June Paik - Hommage à John Cage: Music for *Tap*e Recorder and Piano

Handel's *Water* Music


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Hand*el - Water Music
*Hand*el - Blessed are the *Feet*


----------



## Albert7

Handel - *Bless*ed are the Feet

J.S. Bach - May God *Bless *You Now


----------



## MoonlightSonata

J.S. Bach - *May* God Bless You Now
Haydn - *March* for Organ


----------



## Ingélou

Haydn - M*arch* for Organ

Hopsin - You are my *Enemy*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Hops*in - You are my Enemy
Meyer*beer* - Robert le Diable


----------



## Passiflor

Meyerbeer - *Rob*ert le Diable

Rossini - The *Thieving* Magpie


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Rossini - The Thieving Mag*pie*
*Tart*ini - Cello Concerto No.2


----------



## Passiflor

T*art*ini - Cello Concerto No.2

Mussorgsky - *Pictures* at an exhibition


----------



## scratchgolf

Mussorgsky - Pictures at an *exhibition*

Edvard Grieg - Sigurd Jorsalfar, Op. 22: III. Ved Mandjevningen (At the *Match*ing *Game)*


----------



## Albert7

Edvard Grieg - *Sigurd *Jorsalfar, Op. 22: III. Ved Mandjevningen (At the Matching Game)

*Sigurd *Islandsmoen - Heimatt frå Babel


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Sigurd *Islands*moen - Heimatt frå Babel
Lilburn - A Song of *Islands*


----------



## Passiflor

Lilburn - A Song of Is*land*s

Holst - *Mars* (from Planets Suite)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Holst - Mars (from Pla*net*s Suite)
Schubert - Die *Forelle*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Sc*hubert* - Die Forelle
*Hubert* Parry - I was glad (but also is *t'die for*, lad - as in Schuber*t - Die For*elle)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Hubert *Par*ry - I was glad

Satie -* Le Golf* (Sports et Divertissements)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Satie - Le Golf (Sports et *Diver*tissements)
Debussy - *Poisson*s d'Or


----------



## TurnaboutVox

De*bus*sy - Poissons d'Or 
Steve Reich - Different *Train*s


----------



## MoonlightSonata

St*eve* Reich - Different Trains
Bach - *Christmas* Cantata


----------



## Albert7

Bach - Christmas *Can*tata
Offenbach- *Can-can* from Orphee aux Enfers


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Ba*ch - Christmas Cantata 
Beethoven - *Moo*nlight sonata 

Whoops, too late. OK then:

Offen*ba*ch- Can-can from Orphee aux Enfers 
Beethoven - *Moo*nlight sonata

I rest my case...


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Beethoven - *Moonlight sonata*
*MoonlightSonata* - Clarinet Quintet
(that is, the clarinet quintet that I wrote)


----------



## Ingélou

MoonlightSonata - C*lar*inet Quintet
*Lar*s Johan Werle - Vaggsång för jorden (Lullaby for the Earth) (1977)


----------



## Ingélou

Lars Johan Werle - Vaggsång för jorden (Lullaby for the *Earth*) (1977)
Pink Floyd - Waiting for the *Worm*s


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Pink* Floyd - Waiting for the Worms
Butterworth - On the Banks of *Green* Willow


----------



## scratchgolf

*Butterworth *- On the Banks of *Green* Willow

Hermans Hermits - *Mrs.* *Brown*, You've Got a Lovely Daughter


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Hermans Hermits - Mrs. Brown You've Got a *Love*ly Daughter
Mendelssohn - *Wedding* March


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mendelssohn - Wedding M*arch *

Han*de*l - The *Triumph* of Time and Truth


----------



## Albert7

Handel - The *Triumph *of Time and Truth

Purcell - *Triumph*, Victorious Love (aria from opera The Prophetess; or, the History of Dioclesian)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Purcell - Triumph, Victorious Love (aria from opera *The Prophet*ess; or, the History of Dioclesian)
Handel - Zadok the Priest and Nathan the *Prophet*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Handel - Zadok the Prie*st and* Nathan the Prophet
Webern - Langsamer *Sat*z (1905) for string quartet.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Weber*n - Langsamer Satz (1905) for string quartet.
*Weber* - Die Freischutz


----------



## Albert7

Weber - Die *Frei*schutz

*Frei *Jacinto - Sonata in D Minor


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Frei Jacinto - *Sonata in D Minor*
Beethoven - *Sonata in D Minor* "The Tempest"


----------



## Passiflor

Beethoven - *Son*ata in D Minor "The Tempest"

Ravel - Tout est *lumiere*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Mau*rice* Ravel - Tout est lumiere
Bach - *Coffee* Cantata


----------



## Ingélou

Bach - C*off*ee Cantata
Felix Mendelssohn - S*on*g without Words


----------



## Ingélou

Felix Mendelssohn - Song *without* Words
Roy Orbison - Only the *Lonely*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Roy *Orb*ison - Only the Lonely
William Walton - Coronation Marches: *Crown* Imperial & *Orb* and *Sceptre*


----------



## scratchgolf

William Walton - *Corona*tion Marches: Crown Imperial & Orb and Sceptre

Mason Jennings - *Lemon* Grove Avenue


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Mason* Jennings - Lemon Grove Avenue
Bern*stein* - West Side Story


----------



## Ingélou

Bernstein - West Si*de S*tory
~~~~~~~~~~Your* tiny* hand is frozen - Puccini's La Boheme


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Your tiny hand is frozen - Puccin*i's La* Boheme
Rachmaninov - The *Isle* of the Dead


----------



## scratchgolf

Rachma*nino*v - The Isle of the Dead

Claude Debussy - *Child*ren's Corner, L 113: III. Serenade for the Doll


----------



## Ingélou

Claude Debussy - Children'*s Corn*er, L 113: III. Serenade for the Doll

The Migil Five - *Mock*in'bird Hill (British Bluebeat Version, 1964)


----------



## scratchgolf

The Migil Five - Mockin'bird *Hill* (British Bluebeat Version, 1964)

Elton John - *Benny* and the Jets


----------



## Ingélou

Elton John - Benny and the *Jets*

Ottorino Respighi - The *Fountains* of Rome


----------



## aimee

*Otto*rino Respighi - The Fountains of Rome

Felix Mendelssohn - *Octet* for Strings in E-flat major Op. 20


----------



## scratchgolf

Felix Mendelssohn - *Oct*et for S*tri*ngs in E-flat major Op. 20

Frederic Chopin: Mazurka #*38* In F Sharp Minor, Op. 59


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Frederic *Chop*in: Mazurka #38 In F Sharp Minor, Op. 59
Britten - Rejoice in the *Lamb*


----------



## Ingélou

B*rit*ten - Rejoice in the Lamb

George On*slow* - Nonet in A-minor, Op 77a (1848)


----------



## scratchgolf

George Onslow - *None*t in A-minor, Op 77a (1848)

Anton Bruckner - Symphony *No. 0* in D Minor, "The *Zero*th"


----------



## Albert7

Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 0 in D Minor, "The *Zero*th"

Korngold - Much Ado About *Nothing *(suite I believe)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Korn*gold - Much Ado About Nothing
Ja*cob* Obrecht - Missa Maria zart


----------



## Passiflor

Jacob Obrecht - Missa *Ma*ria zart

Franck - *Pa*nis Angelicus


----------



## scratchgolf

*Fran*c*k* - Panis Angelicus

J.S. Bach - Tritt auf die Glaub*en*sbahn, BWV 152: IV. Aria. *Stein*, der über alle Schätze (Soprano)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

J.S. Bach - Tritt auf die Glaubensbahn, BWV 152: IV. Aria. Stein, der *über alle* Schätze (Soprano)
Haydn - Deutschlandlied ("Deutschland *über alles*"), former German national anthem


----------



## scratchgolf

*Haydn* - Deutschlandlied ("Deutschland über alles"), former German national anthem

Dave Matthews Band - *Seek* Up


----------



## Ingélou

Dave *Matthew*s Band - Seek Up

Igor *Mark*evitch - Cantique d'amour (1936)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Igor Markevitch - C*antique* d'amour (1936)
Schnittke - Suite in the *Old* Style


----------



## Hmmbug

Schnittke - Suite in the *Old *Style
Beethoven - Symphony No. 5 in C Minor Op. 67 "*Fat*e"


----------



## scratchgolf

Hmmbug said:


> Schnittke - Suite in the *Old*Style
> Beethoven - Symphony No. 5 in C Minor Op. 67 "*Fat*e"


Hey! I resemble that!

Beethoven - Symphony No. 5 in C *Minor* Op. 67 "Fate"

*Cole* Porter - Ev'ry Time We Say Goodbye


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bee*thoven - *S*ymphony No. 5 in C Minor Op. 67 "Fate" 
Respighi - The *Birds
*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Res*pig*hi - The Birds
Milhaud - Le *Boeuf* sur le Toit


----------



## Iasper

Milhaud - Le Boeuf sur le *Toit*
Jacques - Le ciel est par-dessus le *toit*


----------



## Ingélou

Jacques - Le ciel est *par-d*essus le toit

*Leo* Delibes - The Flower Duet from Lakme


----------



## Manxfeeder

Oops; Ingelou beat me to the punch.


----------



## Ingélou

Sorry - your turn now, though!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Leo* Delibes - The Flower Duet from Lakme
Saint-Saens - Introduction and Royal March of the *Lion* from _Le Carnaval des Animaux_


----------



## Ingélou

Saint-Saens - Int*rod*uction and Royal March of the Lion from Le Carnaval des Animaux

Jo *Staff*ord - September in the Rain


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Jo *Staff*ord - September in the Rain
They Might Be Giants - *Boss* Of Me ('Malcolm in the Middle' theme tune)


----------



## Passiflor

They Might Be Gi*ant*s - Boss Of Me ('Malcolm in the Middle' theme tune) 
Rimsky Korsakov - Flight of the *Bumblebee*


----------



## scratchgolf

*Rim*sky Korsakov - Flight of the Bumblebee

Camille Saint-Saëns - *Air*s de *Ball*et d'Ascanio: Adagio and Variation


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Camille Saint-Saëns - Airs de Ballet d'As*can*io: Adagio and Variation
Beethoven - Cava*tin*a from String Quartet in B flat major


----------



## Passiflor

Beeth*oven* - Cavatina from String Quartet in B flat major

Britten - The Burning Fiery *Furnace*


----------



## SONNET CLV

Britten - The Burning* Fiery *Furnace

The *Flaming *Lips - Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots


----------



## MoonlightSonata

The Fla*ming* Lips - Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots
Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde (The *Song* of the Earth)


----------



## Passiflor

Mahler - Das Lied von *der Er*de (The Song of the Earth)

(Oops - cannot delete post.)


----------



## scratchgolf

Mahler - Das *Lied* v*on der* Erde (The Song of the Earth)

Philip Glass - String Quartet No. 3 (Mishima): Blood *Oath*


----------



## Passiflor

Philip Gl***** - String Quartet No. 3 (Mishima): Blood Oath (Not sure why it put ***, as it has correct code for Bold!

Rudolf Friml - *Donkey* Serenade


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Philip Glass - *String* Quartet No. 3 (Mishima): Blood Oath
Lucier - Music on a Long Thin *Wire*


----------



## SONNET CLV

Lucier - Music on a Long Thin *Wire*

Jesu -- *Why Are *We Not Perfect? (the fifth EP release by the post-metal band Jesu. It was released on August 19, 2008 via Hydra Head Records. The ambient instrumental song "Why Are We Not Perfect" - 6:48 - is track three on the EP.)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Jesu* -- Why Are We Not Perfect?
Bach - *Jesu*, Joy of Man's Desiring


----------



## Ingélou

B*ach* - Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring
Hummel - '*Ach*, du lieber Augustin' variations


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Humm*el - 'Ach, du lieber Augustin' variations
Puccini - *Humm*ing Chorus from Madama Butterfly


----------



## Ingélou

Puccini - Humming Chorus from Ma*dam*a Butterfly

The *Mill*er of Dee - traditional, arranged Benjamin Britten


----------



## MoonlightSonata

The Miller of *Dee* - traditional, arranged Benjamin Britten
Vaughan Williams - A *Sea* Symphony


----------



## Passiflor

Vaughan Williams - A S*ea Sy*mphony

Britten -* Simple* Symphony


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Britten - S*imp*le Symphony
Purcell - The *Fairy*-queen


----------



## Passiflor

Pur*cell *- The Fairy-queen

Verdi - La Donna e* Mobile*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Verdi - La Donna e* Mobile*

Coltrane - *Alabama*


----------



## Ingélou

*Colt*rane - Alabama

Antonio Vivaldi - Tempesta di *Mare*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Antonio* Viva*ldi - Tempesta di Mare
*Verdi* - Othello


----------



## Passiflor

Verdi - Ot*hell*o

Offenbach - Orpheus in the *Underworld*


----------



## SONNET CLV

*Off*en*bach* - Orpheus in the Underworld

Liszt - Variations *on* a theme of *Bach* "Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen"


----------



## Passiflor

Liszt - Variations on a theme of Bach "Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, *Zag*en"

J Strauss - Der *Zig*eunerbaron


----------



## scratchgolf

J Strauss - Der Zigeuner*baron*

Maximilien Mathevon - *von Steuben*


----------



## Passiflor

*Maxi*milien Mathevon - von Steuben

Dvorak - *Mini*atures Op 75a


----------



## aimee

Dvorak - *Miniature*s Op 75a

Claude Debussy - *Petite* Suite, L 65


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Dvorak - Miniatures *Op[us]* 75a 
Barber - Agnus *Dei* in B-flat minor

Edit: Too late again!


----------



## aimee

Samuel *Barber* - Agnus Dei in B-flat minor

Gioachino Rossini - The *Barber* Of Seville


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Gioachi*no Ro*ssini - The Barber Of Seville 
Schubert - *Winter*reise, D 911


----------



## aimee

Schubert - *Winter*reise, D 911

Havergal Brian - Symphony No. 5 "The Wine of *Summer*"


----------



## SONNET CLV

Havergal Brian - Symphony No. 5 "The *Wine of Summer*"

"*Summer Wine*" by Lee Hazlewood (made famous by Nancy Sinatra and Lee Hazlewood in 1967)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

"Summer Wine" by Lee Hazle*wood*
Mayuzumi Toshiro - Musique *concrète* for X Y Z


----------



## Lord Lance

TurnaboutVox said:


> Mayuzumi Toshiro - *Musique concrète* for X Y Z


*Pierre Schaeffer*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Pie*rre Schaeffer

Debussy - Golliwog's *Cake*walk


----------



## Ingélou

Debussy - Golliwog's Cake*walk*

Mud - *Jump*in' Jehosaphat -


----------



## Lord Lance

Ingélou said:


> Mud - *Jump*in' Jehosaphat -


Schumann's Symphony No. 1 in B-flat major, Op. 38 (*Spring* Symphony)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

S*chum*ann's Symphony No. 1 in B-flat major, Op. 38 (Spring Symphony) 
Giovanni Pierluigi da *Pal*estrina - Missa Papae Marcelli


----------



## scratchgolf

Giovanni *Pier*luigi da Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli

Ralph Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 1, "A *Sea* Symphony"


----------



## musicrom

R*ALP*h Vaughan W*I*lliams - Sympho*N*y No. 1, "A S*E*a *SYMPHONY*"
An Alpine Symphony - Richard Strauss


----------



## Lord Lance

musicrom said:


> An Alpine Symphony - *Richard Strauss*


*"Die Georgine" (Warum so spät erst, Georgine?)*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

"*Die* Georgine" (Warum so spät erst, Georgine?)
Bach - Komm, Susser *Tod*


----------



## Lord Lance

MoonlightSonata said:


> *Bach* - Komm, Susser Tod


*Wotquenne* Catalogue


----------



## cjvinthechair

'Cata*log*ue' :

Josef Suk - Under the Apple *Tree* 




(Hope I've picked up the spirit of the thread ?)


----------



## Lord Lance

*Josef Suk* - Under the Apple Tree

*Vítězslav *


----------



## Passiflor

*Vítě*zslav

Debussy - La plus que *lente*


----------



## Lord Lance

Debussy - La plus que *lente*

*Rachmaninoff's Lento in D minor [Written in 1886]*


----------



## Ingélou

Ludwig van Beethoven said:


> Debussy - La plus que *lente*
> 
> *1886*


What? How does your post work, LvB? You don't seem to be following the rules, but maybe it's just me...


----------



## scratchgolf

Ingélou said:


> What? How does your post work, LvB? You don't seem to be following the rules, but maybe it's just me...


I was wondering the same thing but thought perhaps it was a connection I wasn't familiar with. As for 1886, I don't even know what that is. Please refer to the OP for rules. You have to draw a link between the last piece posted and a piece you select. See below, where "plus" and "add" are the highlighted connection between otherwise unrelated works. If I'm wrong here, I'll happily stand (or sit) corrected. If not, let's get this back on track. I'll start it again with...

Debussy - La *plus* que lente

Giacomo Puccini: La Bohème / Act 3 - "Dunque: è proprio finita!...*Add*io, dolce svegliare"


----------



## Lord Lance

Sorry guys.

*1886* was the year Rachmaninoff composed his *Lento in D minor.* I forgot that year wasn't a musical association. :shamed:


----------



## scratchgolf

Ludwig van Beethoven said:


> Sorry guys.
> 
> *1886* was the year Rachmaninoff composed his *Lento in D minor.* I forgot that year wasn't a musical association. :shamed:


No need to be ashamed at all. This is a really fun thread and your contributions are extremely welcomed.


----------



## Lord Lance

*Thanks for the delete.*


----------



## Ingélou

Getting it back on track, I hope...

(Passiflor's post - #619 above) 
Debussy - La *plus* que lente *+*

Ray Charles - Let the good* times* roll. *x*


----------



## Ingélou

Ray Charles - Let the *good* times roll

Jean-Baptiste, Aria from ATYS: Air des songes *agréable*s


----------



## Taggart

Jean-Baptiste, Aria from ATYS: Air des *song*es agréables

Mary Black - *Song *for Ireland


----------



## Lord Lance

Babbled again. My bad. 

Mary Black - Song for *Ireland*
*
The Holy Boy*


----------



## Taggart

John *Ireland *The Holy *Boy*

*Boy*s Of The Lough - The Hills Of *Donegal *


----------



## Lord Lance

*Boys* Of The Lough - The Hills Of Donegal

Hindemith's Die *junge* Magd


----------



## Ingélou

*Hind*emith's Die junge Magd

William Cornyshe - Blow thy horn, *hunter*.


----------



## Lord Lance

Ingélou said:


> *William* Cornyshe - Blow thy horn, hunter.


Ha ha. Nice.

*Schuman's *Secular Cantata No. 2


----------



## Ingélou

Schuman's S*ecu*lar Cantata No. 2

Gautier de *Coin*cy (13th c.) : Amours qui bien set enchanter


----------



## Taggart

Gautier de Coincy (13th c.) : Amours qui bien set *enchant*er

South Pacific " Some *Enchant*ed Evening "


----------



## cjvinthechair

'Some Enchanted *Evening*'

Well, it's not exactly 'word association', but it moves the thread on a fraction, so... !

Peeter Vahi (EST) - *Evening* Music


----------



## Lord Lance

cjvinthechair said:


> Peeter Vahi (EST) - *Evening* Music


*Tchaikovsky's *Fatum


----------



## cjvinthechair

OK - give in; clearly way out of my depth here. The 'association', Mr. Ludwig...just to help a poor novice ?


----------



## Ingélou

Ludwig van Beethoven said:


> *Tchaikovsky's *Fatum





cjvinthechair said:


> OK - give in; clearly way out of my depth here. The 'association', Mr. Ludwig...just to help a poor novice ?


Yes, please do explain. We pointed out above (posts 621 & 622) that you weren't playing the game in the way established by the OP, and I remember that you expressed some contrition on the subject - #623.

I just love this thread of Scratchgolf's :tiphat: - and there have been posts so good that I really have 'laughed out loud'.

But now I'm puzzled out loud! So please - how is 'Tchaikovsky' a word association from 'evening'?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I'm not quite sure how you got from _evening_ to _Tchaikovsky_, but anyway:
Tchaikovsky's *Fatum*
Orff - O *Fortuna*


----------



## cjvinthechair

Ah, good for you, Mr. (?) MS, down in NZ (hope your weather's better than in Turkey...on 'holiday' !) - ignore the pretensions, get on with the game...like it !:

Johan Halvorsen(NOR) - Symphony no. 2 'Fate'


----------



## Ingélou

Johan Halvor*sen*(NOR) - Symphony no. 2 'Fate'

Bernard *Rand*s - Canti Lunatici (1981), for soprano solo & orchestra


----------



## cjvinthechair

Oh...you've blindsided me there, Madame Ingelou ! Scarcely heard of Rands, & certainly no joy on that piece on YT. Sounds terrific, though !

OK - tenuous connection - Miguel Almaguer(ESP) (born *1981*) Horn Concerto


----------



## scratchgolf

Miguel *Alm*aguer(ESP) (born 1981) Horn Concerto

Nick Drake - *Poor* Boy


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Sorry, I was too late.


----------



## Lord Lance

scratchgolf said:


> Nick Drake - *Poor* Boy


The Beatles' *Money* (That's All I Want)


----------



## scratchgolf

The Beatles' Money (That's *All I Want*)

Bing Crosby - I'll Be Home *for Christmas*


----------



## KenOC

Bing Crosby - I'll Be Home *for Christmas

*Donald Gardner - All I want *for Christmas *is my Two Front Teeth

A cheap shot but it gets a tough one in, maybe...


----------



## Lord Lance

KenOC said:


> Donald Gardner - *All* I want for Christmas is *my* Two Front Teeth


The Beatles' *All* *My *Loving


----------



## scratchgolf

Slow............


----------



## MoonlightSonata

The *Beatles'* All My Loving
Shostakovich - The *Gadfly*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Shotakovich - *The Gadly*
G. P. Telemann - Symphony *'Il Grillo'* - Concerto for Flute, Piccolo, Oboe, Chalumeau, 2 Double basses, 2 Violins, Viola & B.c.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

G. P. Telemann - Symphony 'Il Grillo' - Concerto for Flute, *Piccolo*, Oboe, Chalumeau, 2 Double basses, 2 Violins, Viola & B.C.
Schubert - Symphony No.6 ("*Little* C Major")


----------



## scratchgolf

Schubert - Symphony No.6 ("Little C *Major*")

Morphine - Cure for *Pain*


----------



## Lord Lance

scratchgolf said:


> Morphine - *Cure *for Pain


The *Cure*'s Love Cats


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

The *Cure* - Love Cats
Rainbow - Difficult to *Cure*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Rain*bow* - Difficult to Cure
*Archer* - Magnificat


----------



## Passiflor

Archer - Magnifi*cat *

Gershwin - Walking the *Dog*


----------



## Ingélou

Gershwin - Wal*kin*g the Dog

Paul Burkhard - O mein *Papa*!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Paul Burkhard - O mein *Papa*!
Mozart - Variations on "Ah, vous dirai-je, *Maman*!"


----------



## nina foresti

Mozart - *Ho*rn concerto No. 4
Gustav *Holst* - The Planets


----------



## MoonlightSonata

nina foresti said:


> Mozart - *Ho*rn concerto No. 4
> Gustav *Holst* - The Planets


I think you may have missed the point - we're trying to make a continuous thread of works. The name to associate is 'Mozart - Variations on "Ah, vous dirai-je, Maman!"'
(On a side note... what are you trying to say about Holst?)


----------



## Lord Lance

MoonlightSonata said:


> *Mozart *- Variations on "Ah, vous dirai-je, Maman!"


*Kochel Catalogue*


----------



## science

Ludwig van Beethoven said:


> Kochel *Catalogue*


*Liszt* - Faust Symphony: 3. Mephistopheles

(Apologies for the politics, but heck, it was sitting there to be had....)


----------



## Ingélou

Liszt - Faust Symphony: 3. Mephis*top*heles

Aerosmith - Toys in the *Attic*


----------



## Lord Lance

Ingélou said:


> Aerosmith - *Toys* in the Attic


Liszt's* Bagatelle* sans tonalité, S.216a


----------



## cjvinthechair

Ba*gate*lle :

Krzysztof Penderecki - Symphony no.7 'Seven *Gate*s of Jerusalem'


----------



## aimee

Krzysztof Penderecki - Symphony no.7 '*Seven* Gates of Jerusalem'

Ludwig van Beethoven - *Septet* in E-flat major, Op. 20


----------



## Lord Lance

aimee said:


> Krzysztof Penderecki - Symphony no.7 'Seven Gates of Jerusalem'
> 
> Ludwig van Beethoven - Septet in E-flat major, *Op. 20*


Schumann's Humoreske, *Op. 20*


----------



## Ingélou

aimee said:


> Ludwig van Beethoven - *Septet* in E-flat *major*, Op. 20


George Bastow: The Galloping *Major*


----------



## Ingélou

George Bastow: The Galloping *Major*

Turlough O' Carolan - Planxty *Colonel* John Irwin


----------



## Lord Lance

Ingélou said:


> George Bastow: The Galloping Major
> 
> *Turlough O' Carolan*- Planxty Colonel John Irwin


*Turlough O' Carolan'*s Captain O'Kane

 Thanks for the correction, Ingelou. Silly error.


----------



## Ingélou

*Turlough O' Carolan's* *Cap*tain O'Kane

The Incredible String Band - The Mad *Hatter*'s Song


----------



## Ingélou

The Incredible String *Band* - The Mad Hatter's Song

*Alice *Parker - O sing the glories


----------



## Taggart

Alice Parker - O sing the* glori*es

Coronation Mass in C major, KV 317: *Glori*a - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## Ingélou

Coronation Mass in C major, KV 317: Gloria - *Wolf*gang Amadeus Mozart

Cantabile Symphonique by Saint-Saens, arr. Virgil *Fox*


----------



## cjvinthechair

*Virgi*l Fox

Berkant Genckal (TUR) - *Virgi*n Stories


----------



## Passiflor

Coronation Mass in C major, KV 317: Gloria - Wolf*gang* Amadeus Mozart

Strauss - Perpetuum *Mob*ile


----------



## Lord Lance

Passiflor said:


> Coronation Mass in C major, KV 317: Gloria - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
> 
> Strauss - *Perp*etuum Mobile


Sullivan and Gilbert's *The Mikado *


----------



## Taggart

Gilbert and Sullivan The *Mik*ado

*Mik*e & The Mechanics - The living Years


----------



## Taggart

Mike & The Mechanics - The living Y*ears *

T*ears* For F*ears* - Head Over Heels


----------



## Ingélou

Tears For Fears - *Head* Over Heels

"Softly awakes my *heart*." - aria from Camille Saint-Saëns's opera Samson and Delilah


----------



## Lord Lance

Ingélou said:


> "Softly *awake*s my heart." - aria from Camille Saint-Saëns's opera Samson and Delilah


Philip Nicolai's Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme (*Awake*, the voice is calling)

Found it in "30 Years Outside the Box" with a quick search.


----------



## Ingélou

Philip Nicolai's Wachet auf, *ruft* uns die Stimme (Awake, the voice is calling)

Playford's English Dancing Master: Ruft*y Tufty*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Playford's *English* Dancing Master: Rufty Tufty
Edward *German* - Merrie *England*


----------



## cjvinthechair

Oh, dear - really rather given up with *how* we connect the works...so, let's just enjoy what's offered, shall we ? 
Hope, though, there's some vague connection here

Edward German - Merrie *England*

Einar Engl*u*nd(FIN) - Symphony no. 7 




Do wonder, even if it's only a game, whether some more 'links' to works that might be followed up would help ?!


----------



## scratchgolf

Einar En*glu*nd(FIN) - Symphony no. 7

Led Zeppelin - Four *Sticks*


----------



## Passiflor

Led Zeppelin - Four S*tick*s

Ponchielli - Dance of the* Hour*s


----------



## Ingélou

Ponchielli - Dance of the *Hour*s

Waltz in D-flat major, Op. 64, No. 1, Valse du petit chien, 'The *Minute* Waltz' - Frédéric Chopin.


----------



## cjvinthechair

*Minute* Waltz...

Peter Ruzicka(GER) - Metamorphoses for *Large* Orchestra


----------



## Lord Lance

*Pet*er Ruzicka(GER) - Metamorphoses for Large Orchestra

Saint-Saens's Le _carnaval_ des *animaux* [The Carnaval of *Animals*]


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Saint-Saens - Le car*naval* des animaux [The Carnaval of Animals] 
John Williams - Soundtrack for E.T. The Extra-*Terrestrial*


----------



## Passiflor

John Williams - Soundtrack for E.T. The Extra-*Terre*strial

Debussy - Clair de *Lune*


----------



## aimee

Debussy - Clair de *Lune*

Haydn - String Quartet Op. 76, No. 4 in B-flat major ("*Sun*rise")


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Haydn - String Quartet Op. 76, No. 4 in B-flat major ("S*unrise*") 
Czerny - Piano Sonata No. 1 in A-*flat* Op. 7


----------



## Lord Lance

TurnaboutVox said:


> Czerny - *Piano* Sonata No. 1 in A-flat Op. 7


William Paxton's Breath *Soft*, Ye Winds


----------



## Dim7

William Paxton's Breath Soft, Ye *Wind*s

Alexander Scriabin - Prometheus, the Poem of *Fire*


----------



## Ingélou

Alexander Scriabin - Pro*meth*eus, the Poem of Fire

Christoph Willibald Gluck - Dance of the Blessed *Spirit*s


----------



## Passiflor

Christoph Willi*bald* Gluck - Dance of the Blessed Spirits

Mussorgsky - Night on a* bare* mountain


----------



## Lord Lance

Passiflor said:


> Mussorgsky - *Night* on a *bare* mountain


Schubert's *Nacht*lieder
.

EDIT 2: Wrong word... nevermind.


----------



## Ingélou

Mussorgsky - Night on a *bare* mountain
Penderecki's *Polish* Songs for Piano



Please could you explain how this word association works, Ludwig Van? I don't see the connection...

 Aha - so there *was* no connection? 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Okay, from your edited post:*

Sc*hub*ert's Nachtlieder
Arcangelo *Core*lli - Sarabande 
(and it's gorgeous - so 



)


----------



## cjvinthechair

Sara*band*e -

James Barnes - Symphony no. 3 'The Tragic' for symphonic *band* (link to 1st part)

So sorry - forgot link !


----------



## Ingélou

James *Barn*es - Symphony no. 3 'The Tragic' for symphonic band

John *Farmer* - Fair Phyllis I saw sitting all alone
(



)


----------



## Dim7

John Far*mer* - Fair Phyllis I saw sitting all alone

Claude Debussy - La *mer*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Claude Debussy - *La me*r
Franz Peter Schubert - "*Halt*!", D. 795 no. 3, from Die schöne Müllerin


----------



## Ingélou

Franz Peter Schubert - "Halt!", D. 795 no. 3, from Die sc*hone* Müllerin

Joe *Cut*ler - Epitaph for Nebula (1989), for mixed ensemble


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Joe *Cutler* - Epitaph for Nebula (1989), for mixed ensemble

Martin *Butler* - From the Fairground of Dreams (2008)


----------



## Dim7

Martin Butler - From the *Fair*ground of Dreams (2008)

Alexander Scrabin - Piano Sonata No. 9 '*Black* Mass'


----------



## Ingélou

A*lex*ander Scriabin - Piano Sonata No. 9 'Black Mass'

William *Law*es - Fantasia Suites for two violins, bass viol and organ


----------



## MoonlightSonata

William Lawes - *Fanta*sia Suites for two violins, bass viol and organ
*Drink*ing song - Eisgekühlter Bommerlunder


----------



## Dim7

Drin*king* song - Eisgekühlter Bommerlunder

Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Concerto no.5 '*Emperor*'


----------



## aimee

Ludwig van *Bee*thoven - Piano Concerto no. 5 'Emperor'

Gabriel Fauré - *Le Papillon* et La Fleur, Op. 1 No. 1


----------



## SONNET CLV

Gabriel Fauré - *Le Papillon *et La Fleur, Op. 1 No. 1

George Crumb - Black Angels: Night Of The *Electric Insects*


----------



## aimee

George Crumb - *Black* Angels: Night Of The Electric Insects

Claude Debussy - En *blanc et noir*, L 134


----------



## Dim7

Claude *Debu*ssy - En blanc et noir, L 134

Anton Webern - Passacaglia *Op. 1*


----------



## cjvinthechair

*blanc et noir*

Esteban Benzecry - *Colours* of the Southern Cross 




Sorry - missed one ! it's a nice link anyway !


----------



## Ingélou

Dim7 said:


> Claude Debussy - En blanc et noir, L 134
> 
> Anton Webern - *Pass*acaglia *Op. 1*


Esteban Benzecry - Colours of the Southern *Cross*

Richard Wagner - The *Fly*ing Dutchman Overture

*(Posts reunited - all use the theme of moving. )*


----------



## Passiflor

Richard Wagner - The Flying Dutchman *Over*ture

Offenbach - Orpheus in the *Under*world


----------



## Dim7

Offenbach - Orpheus in the Under*world *

Mahler & Sibelius - Conversation in German 'Whether a symphony should be like the *world* or not'


----------



## Ingélou

Mahler & Sibelius - *Con*versation in German 'Whether a symphony should be like the world or not'

Sergei *Pro*kofiev - Violin Concerto No 1 in D major, Op 19


----------



## Ingélou

*Serge*i Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No 1 in D major, Op 19

John *Wool*rich - A Cabinet of Curiosities (1993)


----------



## scratchgolf

John Woolrich - A* Cabinet* of *Curio*sities (1993)

Sergei Rachmaninoff - Etude-*Table*au #1 In F Minor Op. 33/1


----------



## aimee

Sergei Rachmaninoff - Etude-Tabl*eau* #1 in F Minor Op. 33/1

Frédéric François Chopin - Prelude, Op. 28, No. 15, 'The *Raindrop*'


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Frédéric François Chopin - Pr*elude*, Op. 28, No. 15, 'The Raindrop' 
Kurt Weill - The ThreePenny opera: The *capture* of Mack the Knife


----------



## aimee

Kurt Weill - The ThreePenny opera: The *capture* of Mack the Knife

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - *Die Entführung* aus dem Serail, K. 384 (The *Abduction* from the Seraglio)


----------



## Dim7

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - *Die* Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 (The Abduction from the Seraglio)

Richard Strauss - *Death* and Transfiguration


----------



## scratchgolf

Richard Strauss - Death and Transfigu*ration*

Rusted Root - *Food* and Creative Love


----------



## Ingélou

*Rust*ed Root - Food and Creative Love

John *Brown*e - Salve regina mater misericordiae


----------



## Ingélou

John Browne - Salve regina mater *misericord*iae

New Vaudeville Band - Winchester *Cathedral*


----------



## scratchgolf

New Vaudeville Band - Win*chest*er Cathedral

Johann Strauss - *Treasure* Waltz (from The Gypsy Baron), Op.418


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Johann Strauss - Treasure Waltz (from The Gypsy B*aron*), Op.418 
Arnold Schoenberg - Moses und *Aron* (Moses and Aaron)


----------



## aimee

Arnold Schoenberg - *Moses* und Aron (Moses and Aaron)

Gioachino Rossini - *Mosè* in Egitto (Moses in Egypt, three-act opera )


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Gioa*chino* Rossini - Mosè in Egitto (Moses in Egypt, three-act opera )
Adams - Nixon in *China*


----------



## aimee

Adams - *Nixon in China*

Hector Berlioz - *Harold in Italy*, Symphony in Four Parts with Viola Obbligato), Op. 16


----------



## TurnaboutVox

H*ector Ber*lioz - Harold in Italy, Symphony in Four Parts with Viola Obbligato), Op. 16 
Dmitri Shostakovich - "*October*", Op. 131

Well - the title of this thread _is_ 'word association fun!'


----------



## Ingélou

Dmitri S*host*akovich - "October", Op. 131

Ken Thorne - theme from The *Legion*'s Last Patrol


----------



## Ingélou

Ken Thorne - theme from the *Leg*ion's Last Patrol

Pietro *Arm*anini - The Grasshopper Polka


----------



## Passiflor

Pietro Armanini - The Gras*shop*per Polka

Rossini/Respighi - La* Boutique* Fantasque


----------



## TurnaboutVox

R*ossi*ni/Respighi - La Boutique Fantasque 
Nico Muhly - Old *Bones* (2013)


----------



## aimee

Nico Muhly - *Old* Bones (2013)

Robert Schumann - Album for the *Young* (Album für die Jugend), Op. 68


----------



## scratchgolf

Robert Schumann - Album for the Young (Al*bum* für die Jugend), Op. 68

Arnold Schoenberg - Accompaniment to a Cinematographic Scene, Op. 34/*Beg*leitmusik zu einer Lichtspielszene op. 34


----------



## Ingélou

Arnold Schoenberg - Accompaniment to a Cine*mat*ographic Scene, Op. 34/Begleitmusik zu einer Lichtspielszene op. 34

Giovanni Maria *Rug*gieri - Arato in Sparta (libretto by Minato) 1710


----------



## aimee

Giovanni Maria Ruggieri - A*rat*o in Sparta (libretto by Minato) 1710

Gioachino Rossini - The Duetto buffo di due gatti (humorous duet for two *cat*s)


----------



## scratchgolf

Gioachino Rossini - The Duetto buffo di due gatti (*humorous* duet for two cats)

The White Stripes - Rag and *Bone*


----------



## Dim7

The *White* Stripes - Rag and Bone

Arnold Schoenberg - Ver*klärte* nacht


----------



## aimee

Arnold Schoenberg - Verklärte *nacht*

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Winter *Day*dreams, Op. 13


----------



## cjvinthechair

I'm a simple soul at heart...some of these 'associations' are just a little too much like hard work
for me ! So -

*Winter* Daydreams

Jan Cikker - *Summer* symphonic poem


----------



## scratchgolf

Jan Cikker - Summer sympho*nic* poem

John *Cage* - Imaginary Landscape No. 1


----------



## Dim7

John Cage - *Im*aginary Landscape *No. 1*

Parikrama - Till *I'm no one* again


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Parikrama - *Till* I'm no one again
Strauss - *Till* Eugenspiel


----------



## Ingélou

Strauss - Till Eugen*spiel*

Paul *Patter*son - Phoenix Concerto, Op. 102 (2009), for oboe & string orchestra


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Paul Patterson - Phoenix Concerto, Op. 102 (2009), for oboe & string or*chest*ra
Mozart - Der Hölle Rache kocht in meinem* Herzen* (Queen of the Night aria from Die Zauberflote)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Mozart - die Hölle Rache kocht in meinen *Herzen* 
Queen - Sheer *heart* attack


----------



## Dim7

Queen - *She*er heart attack

Arnold Schoenberg - Pelleas und *Melisande*, Op.5


----------



## Manxfeeder

Arnold Schoenberg - Pelleas und Meli*sand*e, Op.5

Samuel Barber - Dover *Beach*


----------



## aimee

Samuel Barber - D*over* Beach

Jacques Offenbach - Orpheus in the *Under*world


----------



## Manxfeeder

Jacques *Off*enbach - Orpheus in the Underworld

Beethoven - Mo*on*light Sonata


----------



## aimee

Beethoven - *Moon*light Sonata

John Philip Sousa - The *Stars* and Stripes Forever


----------



## aajj

John Philip So*usa *- The Stars and Stripes Forever

Charles Ives - Variations on *America*


----------



## aimee

*Charles* Ives - Variations on America

Alexander Borodin - *Prince* Igor 'Polovtsian Dances'


----------



## aajj

Alexander Borodin - Prince Igor 'Polovtsian *Dance*s'

Aaron Copland - Saturday Night *Waltz*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

aajj said:


> John Philip So*usa *- The Stars and Stripes Forever
> 
> Charles Ives - Variations on *America*


Indeed - John Philip *So* USA!

Aaron *Cop*land - Saturday Night Waltz
Rimsky-Korsakov - Sheherezade (Tales from the Arabian Nights: Ali Baba and the Forty *Thieves*)


----------



## Passiflor

Rimsky-Korsakov - Sheherezade (Tales from the* Arab*ian Nights: Ali Baba and the Forty Thieves)

Carl Nielsen -* Aladdin*


----------



## aimee

Carl Nielsen - *Aladdin*

Johann Strauss II - Tausend und eine Nacht (*A Thousand and One Nights*) Waltz, Op. 346


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Johann Strauss II - Tausend und *eine Nacht* (A Thousand and One Nights) Waltz, Op. 346
Mozart - *Eine* Kleine *Nacht*musik


----------



## aajj

Mozart - Eine Kleine Nacht*musik*

Mussorgsky - *Pictures *at an Exhibition


----------



## SONNET CLV

Mussorgsky - *Picture*s at an Exhibition

Gustav Holst - The *Perfect* Fool


----------



## Calcium

Gustav Holst - The Perfect *Fool*

Mozart - Leck mich im *Arsch*


----------



## cjvinthechair

Ingélou said:


> Strauss - Till Eugen*spiel*
> 
> Paul *Patter*son - Phoenix Concerto, Op. 102 (2009), for oboe & string orchestra


Ooh, nice try, Madame Ingelou...but a bit of cheating there, maybe ? Think Mr. Till needs another syllable, doesn't he !
Still, who cares..it was a fine 'association' !

Did think, briefly, about trying to find a similar inspired 'association' for the last post, but...

Instead, from 'mich', you'll have to put up with *Mich*ael Daugherty -Ladder to the Moon 



 (link to part 1)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Calcium said:


> Mozart - Leck mich im *Arsch*


Krysztof Penderecki - Quartetto per *ar(s)ch*i No.1 :tiphat:


----------



## scratchgolf

*Kryszt*of Penderecki - Quartetto per ar(s)chi No.1

Wolfgang Mozart - *Mas*s in C Minor


----------



## cjvinthechair

*Wolfgang* Mozart - Mass in C Minor. 
Not a subtle association - given up on subtlety !

*Wolfgang* Rihm - Astralis


----------



## scratchgolf

Wolfgang Rihm - *Astral*is

Gustav Holst - The *Plane*ts, Suite for Large Orchestra, Op. 32: I. Mars - The Bringer of War


----------



## Dim7

Gustav Holst - The Planets, Suite for Large Orche*stra*, Op. 32: I. Mars - The Bringer of _War_

Igor *Stra*_vin_sky - Petrushka


----------



## Rhombic

Igor Stravinsky - *Petrus*hka
Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina - Missa Tu Es *Petrus*


----------



## Ingélou

cjvinthechair said:


> Ooh, nice try, Madame Ingelou...but a bit of cheating there, maybe ? Think Mr. Till needs another syllable, doesn't he !
> Still, who cares..it was a fine 'association' !


You're right, but I still plead Not guilty, m'lud! 
How could it be cheating? I just took what was posted by the person before, not suspecting that a typo had been made. 
It will still work if I bolded it differently...

Richard Strauss - Till Eulen*spie*ge*l*s lustige Streiche (Op. 28) - thus.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Moving on to the Next Go:*

Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina - Missa *Tu Es* Petrus

Phil *Thurs*ton - Moroccan Sauta (2006)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Phil *Thurs*ton - Moroccan Sauta

*Fri*ederich Kuhlau - Lulu"; opera in three acts


----------



## SONNET CLV

Ingélou said:


> Phil *Thurs*ton - Moroccan Sauta (2006)


Rodney Jantzi - "Friendship" - New Composition for Reed Organ






-------------

Apparently Manxfeeder beat me to the post by a second or two. Congrats!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Friederich Kuhlau -* Lulu*"; opera in three acts
Hymn - He *Hono*re


----------



## Manxfeeder

SONNET CLV said:


> Rodney Jantzi - "Friendship" - New Composition for Reed Organ
> 
> Apparently Manxfeeder beat me to the post by a second or two. Congrats!


Great minds think alike.


----------



## aimee

*Hymn* - He Honore

William Steffe - Battle *Hymn* of the Republic


----------



## Passiflor

William Steffe -* Bat*tle Hymn of the Republic

Johann Strauss - Die *Fledermaus*


----------



## cjvinthechair

Ingélou said:


> You're right, but I still plead Not guilty, m'lud!
> How could it be cheating? I just took what was posted by the person before, not suspecting that a typo had been made.
> It will still work if I bolded it differently...
> 
> Richard Strauss - Till Eulen*spie*ge*l*s lustige Streiche (Op. 28) - thus.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Moving on to the Next Go:*
> 
> Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina - Missa *Tu Es* Petrus
> 
> Phil *Thurs*ton - Moroccan Sauta (2006)


What - guilty as charged; take her down to the cells !

*Die* Fledermaus

Ernst Toch - *Die* Chinesische Flote


----------



## Ingélou

(*Die?*  I say, that's a bit harsh!)

Ernst Toch - Die Chine*sis*che Flote

Roslyn *Bro*gue - Andante and Variations (1954-56)


----------



## Passiflor

Roslyn B*rogue* - Andante and Variations (1954-56)

R Strauss - *Till Eulenspiegl*'s Merry Pranks


----------



## scratchgolf

R Strauss - Till Eulenspiegl's Merry P*ranks*

François Couperin - Pièces de clavecin, Book 2: *Ordre* 6 in B flat major


----------



## cjvinthechair

Sorry - guys ! '*Game*' it may be, but nobody's any further forward without a link to something we have no idea of !

Presently, it's just 'how clever are we to move this on'. Can't be doing with that !

Enjoy your thread !


----------



## cjvinthechair

So sorry, guys - as with 'First Impressions', eventually you think....so, what have I actually achieved from this...apart from seeming very clever with 'associations'. No links, no gain.
Just pretentious !!


----------



## Ingélou

Sorry you feel that way; it may be the word play that makes it shine, but still, I've discovered a few new pieces from this thread - which in all modesty the OP originally placed in the Community Forum.

François Couperin - Pièces de c*lave*cin, Book 2: Ordre 6 in B flat major

Hubert *Bath* - Cornish Rhapsody


----------



## Passiflor

Hubert Bath -* Corn*ish Rhapsody

Debussy - The Girl with *Flax*en Hair


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Debussy - The Girl with Flaxen *Hair*
Omega - The Girl with the Pearl *Hair*


----------



## Passiflor

Omega - The Girl with the* Pear*l Hair

Erik Satie - Trois morceaux en forme de* poire*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Not sure I can see the problem with playing a word-game on the community forum - it's diverting and some of the replies are very clever. Need it be more?

Erik Satie - Trois m*orc*eaux en forme de poire
Dvorak - The Water *Goblin*


----------



## Ingélou

It has been moved to the main forum, but since it has highlighted some very interesting composers and pieces of music, I can't see anything wrong with that.
Many, even most, of the threads on the main forum do not include links.
Anyway, to be selfish, I absolutely *love* this thread! Well done, OP! :tiphat:

Dvorak - The Water *Gob*lin

Raimondo *Bouche*ron - Confutatis in the Sequentia of the _Messa per Rossini_


----------



## Ingélou

Raimondo Boucheron - Confutatis in the Sequentia of the *Mess*a per Rossini

William Johnson Cory & Captain Algernon Drummond - The *Eton* Boating Song


----------



## aimee

William Johnson Cory & *Captain* Algernon Drummond - The Eton Boating Song

Sergei Prokofiev - Suite from *Lieutenant* Kijé, Op. 60


----------



## Passiflor

Sergei Prokofiev - Suite from Lieuten*ant* Kijé, Op. 60

Vaughan Williams - Symphony no. 7 "Sinfonia Ant*arctic*a"


----------



## Passiflor

Vaughan Williams - Symphony no. 7 "*Sin*fonia Antarctica"

Mozart - Vesperae solennes de *confessore* K339


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Mozart - Vesperae solennes de confessore *K*33*9* 
Bob Merrill - (How Much Is) That *Doggie* in the Window?


----------



## aajj

Bob Merrill - (How Much Is) That Doggie in the *Window*? 
Bartok - Out of *Door*s


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Bartok - *Out of* Doors
Messaien - Quartet for the End of *Time*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Messaien - Quartet for *the End of Time*
Joseph Haydn - *The Creation*


----------



## aimee

Joseph *Hay*dn - The Creation

Carl Orff - O *Fortuna* from Carmina Burana


----------



## Passiflor

Carl Orff - O For*tuna* from Carmina Burana

Schubert - Piano Quintet "The *Trout*"


----------



## aimee

Schubert - Piano Quintet "The *Trout*"

Schubert - Ich wollt', ich wär' ein *Fisch* (I wish I were a *fish*) from Liebhaber in allen Gestalten, D. 558


----------



## MagneticGhost

Sc*hubert* - Ich wollt', ich wär' ein Fisch (I wish I were a fish) from Liebhaber in allen Gestalten, D. 558

*Parry *- I Was Glad


----------



## Ingélou

Parry - I Was G*lad*

Philip G*lass* - Divertimento for flute, clarinet and bassoon


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Philip Glass - *Divert*imento for flute, clarinet and bassoon
Cage - Music of *Changes*


----------



## Albert7

*Cage *- Music of Changes

Messiaen- Réveil des *oiseaux*


----------



## Passiflor

Messiaen- Réveil des ois*eaux*

Debussy - La* Mer*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Debus*sy* -* La* Mer
Adès - A*syla*


----------



## Ingélou

A*des* - Asyla

Luc Pla*mond*on - The World is Stone
(nice operatic version - 



)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Luc Plamondon - The World is S*tone*
Varése - *Poéme* Electronique


----------



## Ingélou

Varése - Poém*e El*ectronique

Zhou Long & Cerise Lim Jacobs - Madame White *Snake*


----------



## Passiflor

Zhou Long & Cerise Lim Jacobs - Mada*me W*hite Snake

Zez Confrey -* Kitten* on the Keys


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Z*e*z* Confrey - *K*itten on the *K*eys
*Z*emlins*k*y - Lyric Symphony


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Z*emlins*ky - Lyric Symphony

Jerry Goldsmith - 'Gr*emlins*' Soundtrack


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Jerry* Goldsmith - 'Gremlins' Soundtrack
Edward *German* - Tom Jones


----------



## Passiflor

Edward German - *Tom *Jones

*Jerry* Goldsmith -The Omen


----------



## Ingélou

Jerry *Gold*smith -The Omen

Adam *Silver*man - Naked and On Fire


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Adam Silverman - Naked and On *Fir*e
Respighi - The *Pine*s of Rome


----------



## scratchgolf

Respighi - The Pines of *Rome*

Alfredo *Remus* Trio - Basin Street Blues


----------



## science

scratchgolf said:


> Respighi - The Pines of Rome
> 
> Alfredo Remus Trio - Basin *Street *Blues


Charles Ives - Tone *Roads*


----------



## Passiflor

Charles Ives - To*ne Ro*ads

Beethoven - *Emperor* Concerto - Piano Concerto no. 5


----------



## Ingélou

Beethoven - Emperor Con*cert*o - Piano Concerto no. 5

Erich Wolfgang Korngold - Marietta's Song from his opera _*Dead*_ City


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Erich *Wolfgang* Korngold - Marietta's Song from his opera Dead City
Leopold *Mozart* - Trombone Concerto


----------



## scratchgolf

*Leo*pold Mozart - Trombone Concerto

Gustav Mahler - Symphony No. 1 in D Major, "*Titan*": IV. Stürm*i*s*c*h bewegt


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Gustav* Mahler - Symphony No. 1 in D Major, "*Titan*": IV. Stürmisch bewegt
*Gustav* Holst - *Saturn*, the Bringer of Old Age

(a more scientific theme here)


----------



## 20centrfuge

Gustav Holst - Saturn, the Bringer of *Old* Age
Benjamin Britten - *Old* Abram Brown


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Benjamin *Britten* - Old Abram Brown
Cesar *Franck* - Panis Angelicus


----------



## Chronochromie

Cesar Franck - Panis *Angelicus*
Sergei Prokofiev - The Fiery *Angel*


----------



## omega

Der Leiermann said:


> Sergei Prokofiev - The *Fiery *Angel


Alexander Scriabin - Prometheus, the Poem of *Fire*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Alexander Scriabin - Prometheus, the Poem of *Fire*
F. J. Haydn - Stabat Mater - *flammis* orci ne succendar


----------



## omega

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> F. J. Haydn - *Stabat *Mater - flammis orci ne succendar


Hector Berlioz - Dream of the Night of the *Sabbath* (Symphonie Fantastique)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Hector Berlioz - *Dream* of the *Night* of the Sabbath (Symphonie Fantastique)
Mendelssohn - A Midsummer *Night*'s *Dream*


----------



## Passiflor

Mendelssohn - A Midsummer Night's D*ream
*
*Paper*back Writer - The Beatles


----------



## Ingélou

Paperback Writer - The *Beat*les

Sergey *Tan*eyev - Cantata "John of Damascus"


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Sergey Tan*eye*v - Cantata "John of Damascus"

Dmitri Shostakovich -The *Nose*


----------



## aimee

Dmitri Shostakovich - The *Nose*

Franz Lehár - "*Lippen* schweigen" from Die lustige Witwe

_We're in a course about Portraiture & Facial Anatomy_


----------



## omega

aimee said:


> Franz Lehár - "Lippen schweigen" from Die *lustige *Witwe


Richard Strauss - Till Eulenspiegels *lustige *Streiche (Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks)


----------



## Albert7

Richard Strauss - Till Eulenspiegels *lust*ige Streiche (Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks)

Kurt Weill's Die sieben *Todsünden*

Lust is one terrible sin, isn't it?


----------



## Ingélou

Kurt Weill's Die sieben Todsün*den*

Alexander *Drey*schock: "Bluette" in F.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Alexander Drey*schock*: "Bluette" in F.
Richard Strauss - *Elektra*


----------



## Passiflor

Ric*hard* Strauss - Elektra

Bill Haley - *Rock* around the Clock


----------



## aimee

Bill H*ale*y - Rock around the Clock

Giacomo Meyer*beer* - Le Prophète - Overture


----------



## Passiflor

Giacomo Meyerbeer - Le Prophète -* Overt*ure

Wolf-Ferrari - Susanna's *Secret*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Wolf-Ferrari - *Susa*nna's Secret

Handel - *Esther*

Okay, that one's obscure. The Biblical Esther was in a palace in Susa. You feel smarter now, don't you?


----------



## aimee

*Hand*el - Esther

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - "Sento, oh Dio, che questo *piede*" from Cosi Fan Tutte


----------



## Passiflor

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - "Sento, oh Dio,* che ques*to piede" from Cosi Fan Tutte

Abba - *Money*, Money, Money


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Abba* - Money, Money, Money
Mahler - Symphony No. 5 (conducted by *Abba*do)


----------



## Ingélou

Mahler - Symphony No. 5 (con*duct*ed by Abbado)

Stan Rogers - The North-West *Passage*


----------



## Taggart

Stan *Roger*s - The North-West Passage

John Barry Theme from *Out* of Africa


----------



## scratchgolf

John *Barry* - Theme from Out of Africa

Mumford and Sons - Sigh no *More*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Mum*ford and Sons - Sigh no More
Ravel - *Mother* Goose


----------



## Passiflor

Ravel -* Moth*er Goose

Claude Debussy - *Papillon*s


----------



## scratchgolf

Claude De*bus*sy - Papillons

Robert Schumann - *Car*naval, Op. 9


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Robert Schumann - *Car**naval*, Op. 9
De*bus*sy - *La Mer*


----------



## Ingélou

*Deb*ussy - La Mer
Heinrich Ignaz Franz Von Biber - Mystery Sonatas - The *Presentation*





(Explanation for non-Brits - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debutante)


----------



## aimee

Heinrich Ignaz Franz Von Biber - Mystery Sonatas - The *Present*ation

Giuseppe Verdi - 'Addio del *passato*' from La Traviata


----------



## Passiflor

Giuseppe Verdi - 'Addio del p*****ato' from La Traviata

Richard Strauss -* Don Qui*xote

Re. *** - the website obviously didn't approve of the word "a s s!"


----------



## Ingélou

Richard Stra*us*s - Don Quixote

Sergei Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody On A *Them*e of Paganini In A Minor, Op. 43 - Variation #18


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Sergei Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody On A Theme of *Pa*ga*nini* In A Minor, Op. 43 - Variation #18
Franck - *Panis* Angelicus


----------



## Passiflor

Franck - Panis An*gel*icus

Jelly Roll Morton - The *Jelly* Roll Blues


----------



## Ingélou

Jelly Roll Morton - The Jelly *Roll* Blues

Benedictus *Bun*s - Trio Sonata No. 7 in f-sharp minor / E-flat Major


----------



## Albert7

Benedictus Buns - Trio Sonata No. 7 in *f-sharp minor* / E-flat Major

Shostakovich, Op. 108 No. 7 in *F-sharp minor* (1960)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Shost*akov*ich, Op. 108 No. 7 in F-sharp minor (1960)
Rimsky-Kors*akov* - Scheherazade


----------



## Ingélou

Rimsky-Korsakov - Sche*hera*zade

Joseph Martin Kraus - Aria di *Ceres* from _Proserpin_


----------



## Passiflor

Joseph Martin Kraus - Aria* di Ce*res from Proserpin

Shostakovich - The *Gamblers*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I miss this thread, so I think I'll bring it back.
Shostakovich - The G*amble*rs
Debussy - Golliwog's Cake*walk*


----------



## Albert7

Debussy - Golliwog's *Cake*walk
Duke Ellington- Queenie *Pie *(opera)


----------



## Ingélou

Duke Ellington- *Queen*ie Pie (opera)

J. B. Lully - March for the *King*'s Regiment


----------



## pierrot

J. B. Lully - *March *for the King's Regiment

Berlioz - Symphonie fantastique; 4. *Marche *au supplice


----------



## Passiflor

Berlioz - Symphonie f*ant*astique; 4. Marche au supplice

Roussel - The* Spider*'s Feast


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Roussel - The Sp*ide*r'*s* Feast
Handel - *Giulio Cesare*


----------



## Passiflor

*Hand*el - Giulio Cesare

Handel - *Arm*inio


----------



## Ingélou

Handel - Ar*min*io

*Max*imilian Stadler - Die Befreyung von Jerusalem (The Deliverance of Jerusalem), 1813


----------



## aimee

Maximilian Stadler - Die Befreyung von Jer*usa*lem (The Deliverance of Jerusalem), 1813

John Philip Sousa - *U.S.* Field Artillery March, a patriotic military march of the U.S. Army


----------



## MoonlightSonata

John Philip Sousa - U.S. *Field Artillery* March, a patriotic military march of the U.S. Army
Tchaikovsky - *1812 Overture*


----------



## Ingélou

Tchaikovsky - 1812 Overt*ure* (The Ure is a river in Yorkshire...)

Mason Williams (version of) - *Shenandoah*


----------



## Taggart

From S*hen*andoah to

the Dubliner's The *Hen*'s March


----------



## Ingélou

the Dubliner's The *Hen*'s March

Klaus *Egg*e - Piano Concerto No.2, Op.21 (1944) -


----------



## Dim7

Klaus Egge - Piano *Con*certo No.2, Op.21 (1944)

John Cage - *4'33''*


----------



## Ingélou

Ooh - you do like to live dangerously, Dim7! ^^^

John *Cage* - 4'33"

*Bar*tolomeo *Bar**bar*ino - Audi dulcis, amica mea -


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Bartolomeo *Barbar*in*o* - Audi dulcis, amica mea
Bartok - Allegro *Barbaro*

Nice to see this thread again!


----------



## Dim7

MoonlightSonata said:


> Bartok - Allegro *Barbaro*
> 
> Nice to see this thread again!


*Barbaric* and malevolent composer - Violin Sonata no. 5 'Spring'


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Barbaric and malevolent* composer - Violin Sonata no. 5 'Spring'
*Boring* composer - Le Nozze de Figaro


----------



## Mahlerian

*Boring* composer - Le Nozze de Figaro
*John* Cage - Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano


----------



## omega

Mahlerian said:


> John *Cage* - Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano


Rautavaara - _Cantus Arcticus_, Concerto for *Birds* and Orchestra


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Rautavaara - Cantus Arcticus, Concerto for Bird*s and* Orchestra
Debussy - La *Mer*


----------



## Albert7

Debussy - La *Mer*

Vaughn Williams- A *Sea* Symphony


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Vaughn W*ill*iams- A Sea Symphony
Rimsky-Korsakov - _Sin*bad*'s Ship_ from Scheherazade


----------



## Albert7

*Rims*ky-Korsakov - Sinbad's Ship from Scheherazade

John Adams - Short Ride in a *Fast Machine* (a vehicle presumably?)


----------



## Ingélou

John Adams - Short Ride in a Fast *Mac*hine

Felix Mendelssohn - The Symphony No. 3 "*Scottish*"


----------



## Albert7

Felix Mendelssohn - The Symphony No. 3 "*Scot*tish"

Thea Musgrave - Mary, Queen of *Scots*


----------



## Passiflor

Thea Musgrave - Mary, *Queen* of Scots

Szymanowski -* King* Roger


----------



## Albert7

Szy*man*owski - King Roger

Joan Tower - Fanfare for the Uncommon *Woman*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Joan Tower - *Fanfare* for the Uncommon Woman
Haydn - *Trumpet* Concerto


----------



## Albert7

Haydn - *Trumpet *Concerto

Vivaldi - Concerto for *two Trumpets*


----------



## maestro267

Vivaldi - Concerto for two Trum*pets*

Saint-Saëns - Carnival of the *Animals*


----------



## Albert7

Saint-Saëns - *Carnival *of the Animals

Schumann- *Carnaval *op. 9


----------



## Passiflor

Schumann- Car*naval* op. 9

Mendelssohn - Calm *Sea *and Prosperous Voyage


----------



## Albert7

Mendelssohn - Calm *Sea *and Prosperous Voyage

Schubert - The Symphony No. 9 in *C* major, D. 944


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Schubert - The Symphony No. 9 in C *major*, D. 944
Sullivan - I Am the Very Model of a Modern *Major*-General from The Pirates of Penzance


----------



## Albert7

Sullivan - I Am the Very Model of a Modern Major-General *from *The Pirates of Penzance

Herbert *Fromm *- The Song of Miriam


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Herbert Fromm - The Song of Mir*iam*
Purcell - Dido's Lament ("When *I am* laid in earth") from Dido and Aeneas


----------



## Albert7

Purcell - Dido's Lament ("When I am laid in *earth*") from Dido and Aeneas

Dvorak - Song to the *moon *(Aria de la luna) from the opera Rusalka


----------



## Dim7

Dvorak - Song to the *moon* (Aria de la luna) from the opera Rusalka

Szymanowski - Symphony no. 3 'Song of the *night*'


----------



## Albert7

Szymanowski - Symphony no. 3 'Song of the *night*'

Weill - Zauber*nacht* (1922)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Weill - *Zauber*nacht (1922)
Mozart - Die *Zauber*flote


----------



## Albert7

Mozart - Die Zauber*flote*

Christopher Rouse - *Flute *Concerto


----------



## Ingélou

Christopher *Rouse* - Flute Concerto

J. S. Bach, Sleepers *Wake*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

J. S. Bach, *Sleep*ers Wake
F.X. Gruber - Stille *Nacht*


----------



## Albert7

F.X. Gruber - *Stille *Nacht

Mozart - Nur *Stille*, stille, stille! from Die Zauberflote


----------



## Ingélou

Mozart - Nur Stille, stille, stille! from *Die* Zauberflote

Manuel de *Fall*a - Homenaje (Le tombeau de Debussy)


----------



## Albert7

Manuel de Falla - *Home*naje (Le tombeau de Debussy) 




Dvorak - My *Home* op. 62


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Dvorak - My *Home* op. 62
Janacek - From the *House* of the Dead


----------



## Albert7

Janacek - From the House of the *Dead*

Wagner - Liebes*tod* from Tristan und Isolde


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Wagner -* Liebest*od from Tristan und Isolde
Liszt - *Liebest*raume No.3 in A Flat Major


----------



## Albert7

Liszt - Liebestraume No.3 in *A Flat Major*

Johannes Brahms - Waltz in *A flat major*, Op. 39


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Johann*es Brahms - *Waltz* in A flat major, Op. 39
*Johann* Strauss II - *Waltz*: On the Beautiful Blue Danube


----------



## Albert7

Joh*ann* Strauss II - Waltz: On the Beautiful Blue Danube

*Ann *Southam - Sky-Sails


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Ann *South*am - Sky-Sails
Vincent James - *North* Windows


----------



## Albert7

Vincent James - *North *Windows

Bernard Herrmann- the soundtrack to *North *by Northwest


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Bernard Herr*man*n- the soundtrack to North by Northwest
Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of Mtensk


----------



## Ingélou

Shostakovich - Lady Mac*beth* of Mtensk

*Beth* Anderson - Pennyroyal Swale (Part 1)


----------



## omega

Beth Anderson - *Penny*royal Swale (Part 1)

Richard Wagner - _Das Rhein*gold*_ - Prelude


----------



## Passiflor

Richard *Wag*ner - Das Rheingold - Prelude

*Tail*leferre - Les Mariés de la Tour Eiffel


----------



## Dim7

Tailleferre - Les Mariés de la Tour Ei*ff*el

Manowar - *Louder* than hell


----------



## Albert7

Manowar - Louder than *hell*

Strakosch, Maurice- Oh! Giovanna, *heaven *inspiring! (Giovanna di Napoli)


----------



## omega

albertfallickwang said:


> Manowar - Louder than *hell*
> 
> Strakosch, Maurice- Oh! Giovanna, *heaven *inspiring! (Giovanna di Napoli)


Strakosch, Maurice- Oh! Giovanna, heaven inspiring! (Giovanna di *Napoli*)

Ottorino Respighi - Fontane di *Roma*


----------



## Albert7

Ottorino Respighi - Fontane di *Roma*

Synaulia, Music of Ancient *Rome*, Vol. I - Wind Instruments - Amiata Records ARNR 1396, Florence, 1996


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Synaulia, Music of Ancient Rome, *Vol. I* - Wind Instruments - Amiata Records ARNR 1396, Florence, 1996
MoonlightSonata - Current Listening *Vol. I*: The Opera (not actually written yet)


----------



## Albert7

*MoonlightSonata* - Current Listening Vol. I: The Opera (not actually written yet)

Beethoven - *Moonlight Sonata* or Sonata No. 14


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Beethoven* - Moonlight Sonata or Sonata No. 14
Bartok - Allegro *barbaroso*

(...or so a certain member of this forum would have us believe...)


----------



## Albert7

Bartok - Allegro *barbaro*so

Samuel *Barber *- Vanessa


----------



## Passiflor

Samuel Barber - Va*ness*a

Traditional - The Bonnie Banks o' *Loch* Lomond (as in the Monster)


----------



## Albert7

Traditional - The Bonnie Banks o' Loch Lomond (as in the Monster)

Traditional japanese music - Okami


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Traditional *japanese* music - Okami

Gilbert and Sullivan - The *Mikado*


----------



## Albert7

Gil*bert* and Sullivan - The Mikado

Al*bert* Roussel - Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 53 (1934)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Albert Roussel - Sympho*ny* No. 4 in A major, Op. 53 (1934)
Haydn, "*Lon*don" Symphonies


----------



## Albert7

Haydn, "London" Sym*phon*ies

Menotti- The Tele*phon*e


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Men*otti- The Telephone

Shostakovich - *Lady* Macbeth of Mtensk


----------



## Albert7

Shostakovich - Lady *Macbeth *of Mtensk

Verdi - *MacBeth*


----------



## shangoyal

Verdi - *MacBeth*

Bob Dylan - Sad Eyed *Lady* of the Lowlands

(throwing a small rock into the ocean of classical music)


----------



## Ingélou

Bob Dylan - Sad Eyed Lady of the *Lowlands*

Scots Bagpipe tune - *Highland* Wedding -


----------



## Albert7

Scots *Bagpipe *tune - Highland Wedding - 




Haydn - Symphony No. 104 "*Bagpipe*"


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Haydn - Symphony *No. 104* 'Bagpipe'

Europe - The *Final *Countdown


----------



## Passiflor

Scots Bagpipe tune - Highland *Wedding* - 




Mozart -* Marriage* of Figaro


----------



## Albert7

Mozart - *Marriage *of Figaro

Smetana - The Bartered *Bride*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Sme*tan*a - The Bartered Bride
Strauss - Also Sprach Zarathustra, "*Sun*rise"


----------



## Albert7

Strauss - Also Sprach Zarathustra, "*Sunrise*"
Haydn- "*Sunrise*" String Quartet Op. 76 No. 4


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Haydn- "Sunrise" St*ring* Quartet Op. 76 No. 4
Adams - Shaker *Loops*


----------



## Albert7

Reich - *Shaker *Loops

Copland - Variations on a *Shaker *Melody


----------



## KenOC

Isn't Shaker Loops by Adams?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

KenOC said:


> Isn't Shaker Loops by Adams?


Oh! Sorry, it is - wrong Minimalist.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Copland - Variations on a Shaker *Melody*
Gershwin - Fascinating *Rhythm*


----------



## Passiflor

Gershwin - Fascinating *Rhythm*

Arlen -* Blues* in the Night


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Arlen - *Blue*s in the Night
Gretchaninov - *Sad* song


----------



## omega

MoonlightSonata said:


> *Gret*chaninov - Sad song


Engelbert Humperdinck, _Hansel und *Gret*el_


----------



## maestro267

omega said:


> Engelbert *Hump*erdinck, _Hansel und Gretel_


Stockhausen - Mittwoch aus Licht

I'll leave you try and work out the connection.


----------



## manyene

maestro: Lighthouse - 'Licht' and 'haus'?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sorry to burst in here but I don't seem to be able to remove this thread from my list when clearing out my outstanding posts. Apparently the last post was by Manyene on March 19th, yet that does not correspond to the poster's name above. Is there a glitch?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

The poster before you was indeed called manyene. I think this must be a glitch on your end.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

maestro267 said:


> I'll leave you try and work out the connection.


That was rather clever. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that Wednesday is sometimes known as the 'hump' of the week?
Anyway: *Stock*hausen - Mittwoch aus Licht
Schoenberg - *Pierrot* Lunaire


----------



## aajj

^^^
Not that you were asking me, but Wednesday is sometimes called "hump day" by working people.

Schoenberg - Pierrot Lun*air*e 
Stravinsky - Symphony of *Wind* Instruments


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Strav*insky* - Symphony of Wind Instruments
Joni Mitchell - Both Sides Now (which is about *clouds*)


----------



## Ingélou

Joni Mitc*hell* - Both Sides Now (which is about clouds)
Paolo da *Fire*nze - Girando un bel falcon


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Paolo da Firenze - Girando *un bel* falcon
Puccini - *Un Bel* di from Madam Butterfly


----------



## aajj

Puccini - Un Bel di from Madam *Butterfly*
Igor Stravinsky - Song of the *Nightingale*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Igor Stravinsky - Song of the Nigh*tin*gale
Kelland - Wild *Iron*


----------



## aajj

Kel*land* - Wild Iron 
Holst - The *Planets*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Holst - The Pla*nets* Suite
Mahler - Des Antonius von Padua *Fisch*predigt (from 'Des Knaben Wunderhorn')


----------



## Albert7

Mahler - Des Antonius von Padua Fischpredigt (from 'Des Knaben Wunder*horn*')

Hermann Koenig - *Post Horn* Galop


----------



## aajj

*Her*mann Koenig - Post Horn Galop 
Earl Kim - The *Girl* with Orange Lips


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Earl Kim - The Girl with *Orange* Lips
*William* Walton - Viola Concerto


----------



## aajj

William Walton - Viola *Concert*o 
Duke Ellington - A *Gathering* in a Clearing


----------



## Passiflor

Duke Ellington - A Gathe*ring* in a Clearing

Elton John - *Circle* of Life (from The Lion King)


----------



## science

Elton John - *Circle* of Life (from The Lion King)

Any *Rond*o would do but I'll go with the Brubeck Quartet's blue one, "a la Turk."


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Brubeck* - Unsquare Dance


----------



## shangoyal

Brubeck - Unsquare *Dance*

*Beethoven - Symphony #7*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Beethoven - *Symphony #7*
Mahler - *Symphony No. 7*


----------



## manyene

Mahler- Symphony *7*
Prokofiev - *Seven*, They are *Seven*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Prokofiev - S*even, T*hey are Seven
Bach - *Christmas* Cantata


----------



## Passiflor

Bach - Christmas *Cant*ata

Offenbach -* Can* Can - from Orpheus in the Underworld


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Offe*n*bach* - Can Can - from Orpheus in the Underworld
*Bach* - A Musical *Offe*ring


----------



## SONNET CLV

MoonlightSonata said:


> *Bach* - A *Mus*ical *Offe*r*ing*


_*Musing*s: The Musical Worlds of Gunther Schuller : a Collection of His Writings_
By Gunther Schuller


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Musings: The Musical Worlds of *Gun*ther Schuller : a Collection of His Writings
By Gunther Schuller

Pachelbel - *Canon* and Gigue in D


----------



## Ingélou

Pachelbel - Canon & *Gig*ue in D

Bach - Brandenburg *Concert*o no 3 in G major -


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Bach - Bran*den*burg Concerto no 3 in G major 
Strauss - Sinfonia *Domestica*


----------



## Albert7

Strauss - Sinfonia *Do*mestica

Rodgers and Hammerstein - *Do*-Re-Mi


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Rodgers and *Hammer*stein - Do-Re-Mi
Boulez - Le *Marteau* sans Maitre


----------



## Ingélou

Boulez - Le Mart*eau* sans Maitre

Graham *Water*house: Toccatina Precipitando, Op. 24 (1999)


----------



## Albert7

Graham Waterhouse: *Toccatina *Precipitando, Op. 24 (1999)

Kenny Dorham: Trompeta *Toccata*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Kenny Dor*ham*: Trompeta Toccata
Fiona *Apple* - Across the Universe


----------



## Albert7

Fiona Apple - Across the *Universe*

Mos Def - *Universal *Magnetic


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Mos Def - Universal Magne*tic*
S*toc*khausen - Licht


----------



## Albert7

Stock*haus*en - Licht

Janacek - From the *House* of the Dead


----------



## Ingélou

Janacek - From the Ho*use* of the Dead

Gaetano *Do*nizetti - Una Furtiva Lagrima (L'elisir d'amore)


----------



## SONNET CLV

Ingélou said:


> Gaetano *Doni*zetti - Una Furtiva *Lagrima* (L'elisir d'amore)


*Donny* Osmond - "*Tears* on my Pillow"


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Donny Osmond - "Tear*s on* my Pillow"
Tippett - A *Child* of our Time


----------



## Albert7

Tippett - A *Child *of our Time

Mahler -* Kinder*totenleider


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Mahler - *Kind*ertotenlieder
G&S - My Object All *Sublime* from The Mikado


----------



## Ingélou

G&S - My Object All Sub*lime* from The Mikado

Tom Jones - The *Green Green* Grass of Home


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Tom Jones - The Gr*een* Gr*een* Grass of Home
Beethoven - Piano Trio, Op. *11*

(An explanation - _een_ is Dutch for _one_.)


----------



## Albert7

Beethoven - *Piano Trio*, Op. 11

Mozart *Piano Trio* in G. K. 496


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Mozart Piano Trio in G. K. *496*
Mozart - Symphony No. *28*

(496 and 28 are both _perfect numbers_.)


----------



## Albert7

Mozart's Symphony No. 28

Havergal Brian's Symphony No. 28 (



)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Haver*gal* Brian's Symphony No. 28
Debussy - The *Girl* with the Flaxen Hair


----------



## Ingélou

De*buss*y - The Girl with the Flaxen Hair

James Nathaniel Holland - But who can say who love won't *kiss*? (from the opera Menkaure)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

James Nathaniel *Holland* - But who can say who love won't kiss? (from the opera Menkaure)
Wagner - The Flying *Dutch*man


----------



## Ingélou

*Wag*ner - The Flying Dutchman
Elder Joseph Brackett - 'Simple Gifts', a *Shake*r Hymn


----------



## SONNET CLV

Elder Joseph Brackett - 'Simple Gifts', a *Shake*r Hymn

_Harvey *Milk *_is an opera in three acts composed by Stewart Wallace to a libretto by Michael Korie.

I'll take mine chocolate.


----------



## Ingélou

Harvey Milk, an opera in three acts composed by Ste*war*t Wallace to a libretto by Michael Korie.

Heinrich Biber - *Battalia*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Heinrich Biber - *Battalia*

F. J. Haydn - Mass in Time of *War*


----------



## Ingélou

F. J. Haydn - *Ma*ss in Time of War

David *Pop*per: Scenes from a Masked Ball, Op. 3: No. 4. Papillon (Butterfly) (arr. for cello and orchestra)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

David Popper: Scenes from *a Masked Ball*, Op. 3: No. 4. Papillon (Butterfly) (arr. for cello and orchestra)
Verdi - *Un Ballo in Maschera*


----------



## Ingélou

Verdi - Un Bal*lo in* Maschera

Rameau: "Cruelle mère des amours" aria from *Hip*polyte et Aricie


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Rameau: "Cruelle *mère* des amours" aria from Hipp*oly*t*e* et Aricie
Ravel - Ma *mere* *l'oye*


----------



## Albert7

Ravel - Ma *mer*e l'oye

Debussy - La *Mer*


----------



## Ingélou

*Deb*ussy - La Mer

Roger* Reynolds*: Quick Are the Mouths of Earth (1965)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Roger Reynolds: *Quick* Are the *Mouths* of Earth (1965)
Sullivan - *I Am the Very Model of a Modern Major-General* (because one really would need a quick mouth to sing it!)


----------



## SONNET CLV

*Sullivan* - I Am the Very Model of a Modern Major-General (because one really would need a quick mouth to sing it!)

*Navillus*! -- a song on the album _Late Night Scoop _by Penny King Productions:









Sample the song here: http://www.amazon.com/Navillus/dp/B0019GAJN2

And you'll be glad once again you're a classical music fan.


----------



## Ingélou

Navillus! -- a song on the album Late Night S*coop* by Penny King Productions.

Moya *Hen*derson: Verklaerung: Ecstatic Exercises for solo cello,


----------



## Ingélou

Moya Henderson: Verklaerung: Ecsta*tic* Exercises for solo cello

The Rolling Stones - *Jump*in' Jack Flash


----------



## Ingélou

The Rolling Stones - Jumpin' Jack *Flash*

*Gordon* Sherwood: Introduction and Allegro


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Gordon *Sher*wood: Introduction and Allegro

*Cher* and Meatloaf: "Rock and Roll and Brew".


----------



## Ingélou

Cher and Meatloaf: 'Rock and *Roll *and Brew'.

Buck Owens: *Cigarettes* and Whiskey and Wild, Wild Women.


----------



## Taggart

Buck Owens: Cigarettes and Whiskey and Wild, Wild Women.

Cream - Sunshine Of Your Love


----------



## Animal the Drummer

*Cream* - Sunshine of your Love

The Beatles - *Strawberry* Fields Forever


----------

